# Best YouTube videos



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

Post the best YouTube links you can find

Afraid of pickles

Richard Dawson looses himself on family feud


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 10, 2006)

I saw that episode of Maury. The other girl was terrified of mustard. I honestly think it was all an act to just get on TV.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Aug 10, 2006)

http://www.slowestmanonearth.com

My video was on "Good Morning America" yesterday.  The show is sending me a tape of the show, I'll upload that soon.


----------



## Jasafar (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(hey_suburbia @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> http://www.slowestmanonearth.com
> 
> My video was on "Good Morning America" yesterday.Â The show is sending me a tape of the show, I'll upload that soon.


Someone buy that man a Segway!


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> I saw that episode of Maury. The other girl was terrified of mustard. I honestly think it was all an act to just get on TV.


Maury is gold for that kind of stuff. This one girl was afraid of chalk.


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(hey_suburbia @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> http://www.slowestmanonearth.com
> 
> My video was on "Good Morning America" yesterday.Â The show is sending me a tape of the show, I'll upload that soon.




Haha! Where do you live? And at what time was that?


----------



## blue99 (Aug 10, 2006)

Angry Nintendo Nerd - TMNT


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Angry Nintendo Nerd - TMNT


Oh My God!! Hahaha! You can just walk over it? 

Porkchop Sandwiches!


----------



## science (Aug 10, 2006)

Family Feud Drunks


----------



## hey_suburbia (Aug 10, 2006)

>> Haha! Where do you live? And at what time was that?

Philadelphia, PA USA
6:00PM to 7:00PM

You can read all about the video under "Story" on that page or check out "Science" for some funny stats:

http://slowestmanonearth.com


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 10, 2006)

Dam for a sec I thought this thread would be about a 'Gold Service' at YouTube, maybe offering higher quality vids for a charge etc... >_>;.

Anywho, I vaguely remember a Youtube thread already, maybe? A couple of these may have been posted before on here, but meh:

Gamecrazy Training Video
Japanese Zelda LTTP Commercial
College Real Life Super Mario Bros Skit
Japanese Real Life Super Mario Bros Skit
Super Mario Bros. Race
Morning Musume English Class
Morning Musume Memory & Pictionary Game
Bob Sapp - Sapp Time!
Scat Ultraman
Japanese Taxi Prank
Japanese Ski Slope Prank
Japanese Toilet Prank


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> Gamecrazy Training Video



And I thought the videos we have at Staples were bad. We have videos with realistic examples such as:

Customer: Well, I'm a teacher by day and a disco dj by night, and I'm looking for a chair that will portray a professional image at my dj office. I like the look of this chair (looking at $30 chair).
Sales Guy: You want this Lane chair ($200 chair) over here, it portrays a very professional look.
Customer: Okay, I'll take it.


----------



## Opium (Aug 11, 2006)

Darth Vader Vs. The Japanese Police

I laugh every time i see this one


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 11, 2006)

Bro Rape
Keyboard Kid
I think I win. :-)


----------



## troublesome (Aug 11, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T7FZnV-joeA - 
German Kid gets angry playing unreal
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_wXiAGZIhf8 - aww its a cute kid


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 11, 2006)

Great topic. Bumping this before another "when does my flash cart arrive" topic takes over again. Everyone has to see this topic, some of these YouTubes are awesome. 

Check out these: 

Angry Nintendo Nerd Simon's Quest

And basically all the others @ http://youtube.com/results?search_query=an...+&search=Search

I loved them, so funny  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 11, 2006)

I liked this Wii vs PS3 spoof like they did with the PC vs MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aJEcD4wKlc


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 11, 2006)

hawt spoof


----------



## science (Aug 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Aug 11 2006 said:


> Great topic. Bumping this before another "when does my flash cart arrive" topic takes over again. Everyone has to see this topic, some of these YouTubes are awesome.
> 
> Check out these:
> 
> ...



Yeah, those angry Nintendo nerd videos are the funniest!


----------



## science (Aug 11, 2006)

Nintendo Cartoon Hour


----------



## Mehdi (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 10 2006 said:


> QUOTE(blue99 @ Aug 10 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Angry Nintendo Nerd - TMNT
> ...




classic


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

Genesis does what Nintendon't


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Aug 12, 2006)

I don't even know what to say about this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO6sf-f0Ckg&NR


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(ChaosTheorySD @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> I don't even know what to say about this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO6sf-f0Ckg&NR



WTF?? I thought it was a pencil sharpner at first, but thats just stupid. It dosen't even do anything


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG I laughed sooooooo hard at this video!

Worst Price Is Right Player


----------



## AWESOME_noob (Aug 12, 2006)

Dude! dont double post

BTW everyone NOW knows what you look like  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  so your forgiven for not reading the rules before posting...


----------



## science (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Dude! dont double post
> 
> BTW everyone NOW knows what you look likeÂ
> 
> ...




Wow, settle down with the everyone knows what you look like bullshit. 

And mods, if you want to delete my doubble posts, please do so to get this guy off my back.


----------



## Bitbyte (Aug 12, 2006)

QUOTE(AWESOME_noob @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> Dude! dont double post
> 
> BTW everyone NOW knows what you look likeÂ
> 
> ...



Someone's getting banned soon :>


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 12, 2006)

If there's a double-post or any other problem with something that's been posted - USE THE REPORT BUTTON.

This public service announcement has been brought to you on behalf of the GBAtemp staff.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WcVRaD3blA...related&search=

This has got to be the funniest one ever, a black family that doesn't even know Michael Jordan.


----------



## Darkforce (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WcVRaD3blA...related&search=
> 
> This has got to be the funniest one ever, a black family that doesn't even know Michael Jordan.


That reminds me of many funny moments from the UK version of the show 'Family Fortunes'. One time the question was 'name a famous 'Arthur', and the guy on the buzzer said 'Shakespear' (obviously he thought the question had been name a famous author! xD).
The same family on that particular show also said something else stupid... think it was someone from that family who, in response to 'something you wave' said 'a mexican' lol!. xD

I love old gameshows, they're so funny and cheesy... too bad you guys never got Bullseye; it was a darts gameshow that ran through the 80's and 90's, and because of its age the prizes and amount of money they were playing for, are often hilarious looking back on it. This is about the only clip I could find online (it's from the very end of the show), which is a shame 'cos 99% of the time the gamble prize used to be a speedboat (which if you think about it is about the most usless and impractical thing you could give to 2 people) or a modern car of the time like a Vauxhall Nova, heh. Edit - A few clips from another show where they go on to win a car! ^^


----------



## science (Aug 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Aug 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WcVRaD3blA...related&search=
> ...



The only reason that never came to America is because it is a gameshow that requires skill, and the only other gameshow that requires skill in America that I can think of is the price is right one game where you have to put the ball in. Thats about it lol


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 14, 2006)

beat box alliance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG-vTNShGHw


----------



## zacstill (Aug 14, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c5NfFTPhQY

I saw some pole vaulting videos and wanted to start until I saw this one.


----------



## dice (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw1U7yYz858

funny pokemon short - exactly as the original one was as far as I can remember...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





this one is nice also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkh5opBp6K4

and this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhG8DJYWxrk


----------



## science (Aug 15, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Aug 15 2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw1U7yYz858
> 
> funny pokemon short - exactly as the original one was as far as I can remember...Â
> 
> ...




ROFL that pokemon was the best!

But whats the deal with you always posting things like the third video?? lol


----------



## dice (Aug 15, 2006)

I just come across them and can't help myself... I hope I'm not building a bad rep for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd better stop


----------



## dice (Aug 15, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAh6WwKILfk

^ myspace the movie


----------



## science (Aug 16, 2006)

Its back up!

Pancakes!


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Aug 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zvTRQr7ns8 A fake documentary about "bro rape" in college. it's really well done, WATCH IT NOW IT'S HILARIOUS!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQp7Id8iRA4


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone save the gamecrazy one....its been deleted...bummer, really wanted to see it too


----------



## SSJ Zac (Aug 18, 2006)

Here some really funny AMV that feature perfect sound sync between the comedian voices and Naruto characters. They also play out the stories that the comedians have made up. Truely worth the watch.

AMV Comedians 6 (Pablo Francisco)

AMV Comedians 5 (Dane Cook)

AMV Comedians 4 (Mitch Hedberg)

AMV Comedians 4.5 (Mitch Hedberg)

AMV Comedians 3 (Dave Chappelle)

AMV Comedians 2 (Dane Cook)

AMV Comedians (Dane Cook)

EDIT: I've added AMV Comedians 1-5 now.


----------



## science (Aug 18, 2006)

The End of The World


----------



## WK416 (Aug 18, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Aug 17 2006 said:


> The End of The World


Heyy... That shouldn't count.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Love it though.
http://albinoblacksheep.com/flash/end.php

I know this kinda breaks the YouTube part of this topic, but I couldn't find this kickass video on YouTube.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=62...593144960&hl=en
Amazing Stop Motion Video (game themed)

Edit: Might as well, while I'm here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSIMeRtVebM
...followed shortly by...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE


----------



## Zidapi (Aug 18, 2006)

A better Joel Turner clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2jwXz_-aSY


----------



## dreary79 (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XbnWy-UXeg#GU5U2spHI_4


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 19, 2006)

mtv girl shits on the floor:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV8YdE1fpDM


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W-70nEpzFA

My first AMV!!!


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 20, 2006)

cuntstables:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8SmFlA0GcU


----------



## HugeCock (Aug 20, 2006)

....nm I was high


----------



## science (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(HugeCock @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLrrxBnDNTM




That looked like an add, possibly for some website. I don't know though, my mind must have been elsewhere.


----------



## blue99 (Aug 20, 2006)

Who Wants To Be A Millionnaire-Final Question

Star Trek vs. Star Wars


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 20, 2006)

This may be Google Video and not YouTube but frankly I don't give a shit. : D

Rowan Atkinson Live

Watch it now because you never know when it could be removed.


----------



## science (Aug 20, 2006)

QUOTE(blue99 @ Aug 20 2006 said:


> Who Wants To Be A Millionnaire-Final Question



I remember watching that on TV when it happened way back when


----------



## yatzr (Aug 20, 2006)

i'm surprised nobody has posted this yet.
chad vader - day shift manager
ep 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wGR4-SeuJ0
ep 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPVlljVWqBg


and also
Yu-Gi-Oh: The Abridged Series (funniest thing I've seen in a long time)
ep 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w71V2E3VC5s
ep 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWBHoHT9lYw
ep 3 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-7UX1xSEfU
ep 4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMlAAbjpydM
ep 5 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7oIwIfuxFZo
ep 6 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6k3YlcYtS0
ep 7 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNmcfMioPUI


----------



## Rangent (Aug 21, 2006)

Banned Heroes and Villans - Ravenstake While I'd reccomend a lot of the videos I see on this thread any day, I just saw these today, and found em quite funny.  Check out this one, and if ya like, check out the rest of the site.

FYI, its a funny video these guys did with some lordoftherings/thundercats/misc action figures, very short but fun


----------



## Rangent (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Aug 18 2006 said:


> mtv girl shits on the floor:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZV8YdE1fpDM


Damn, MTV gets a taste of its own medicine!


----------



## dice (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu6yboaOPvg

robot chicken ep


----------



## blue99 (Aug 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEfysZbe7Bg

Ducktales the Movie 1 of 9. (View related videos for more)


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2006)

Blind Kid Gets Wii


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Blind Kid Gets Wii


that kid's got Twilight Princess...
TORRENT PLZ!!!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Blind Kid Gets Wii



Genius, simply genius. Nintendo may have failed with the GameCube's marketing, but this alone gives them a huge edge. Think about it: who's Ellen's majority viewership? Moms of all kind. Nintendo now has each and every one of those women seeing a new product that they'll want to get for their child. Not just because they saw it on Ellen, but because Nintendo gives off the good semaritan vibe by donating a never-before released game system to a blind kid. They now have each and every one of those moms thinking "Oh that Nintendo, what a nice company... I should get one of those for my child". Once again... genius.


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Blind Kid Gets Wii
> ...



According to TheWiire.com, they plan on doing this with other shows like Oprah.

Article


----------



## Rangent (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> ...


That stuff is great.


----------



## lookout (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(Rangent @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> ...




He the frist american (Ben Underwood age 14) received console and a copy of The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess.


----------



## TheStump (Sep 16, 2006)

in regards to the kid gettin the wii...

HOW THE *[email protected]# IS HE GUNNA USE IT! HOW CAN HE ECHO OFF A TV TO SEE THE VISUALS.
not to look at the bad side of things but he can't use it..well thats how i SEE it.

but seriously, thats almost cruel.Lets hope he knows how to upload torrents


----------



## science (Sep 16, 2006)

QUOTE(S2561588 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> in regards to the kid gettin the wii...
> 
> HOW THE *[email protected]# IS HE GUNNA USE IT! HOW CAN HE ECHO OFF A TV TO SEE THE VISUALS.
> not to look at the bad side of things but he can't use it..well thats how i SEE it.
> ...




Yeah I was thinking the same thing. Wouldn't he just get a "there's a TV over there" reaction? 

And howcome you guys want the torrent of it? Just out of curiosity? Because there's no way we can play it, its the Wii game not the Gamecube game


----------



## Resident0 (Sep 18, 2006)

Man thats awesome, even tho that kid might not be able to see, imagine the amount of moolah he can get if he EBays it off!


----------



## corbs132 (Sep 19, 2006)

suburbia that old man vid is fake! why else would oyu have a donation thing? TO MAKE MONEY! IM CALLING CONSPIRACY!!!!!


nice job


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2006)

man takes pic of himself everyday


----------



## science (Oct 18, 2006)

Girl Takes Picture Of Herself Everyday For 3 Years

Heres what that guy was spoofing


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Oct 18 2006 said:


> Girl Takes Picture Of Herself Everyday For 3 Years
> 
> Heres what that guy was spoofing


Very cool, I wonder if she just couldn't find her glasses some days though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I found something I was looking for today. Me and the kids like Mr. Stain quite a bit, and love the ending theme song. They don't credit it though, and the official site doesn't either. Enter YouTube!
Sorry if this has been posted before... it's a great vid though.

Halcali - Tandem


----------



## TmP_stryk (Oct 19, 2006)

from martin my fav tv show - and a character he played "Dragonfly Jones" 

This shit is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSTvjYEo8k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLcD75NO7w8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL6RTVeU-Vw


----------



## PineappleH (Oct 19, 2006)

Dr. Tran


----------



## WK416 (Oct 19, 2006)

Treadmills!


----------



## science (Oct 21, 2006)

QUOTE(WK416 @ Oct 19 2006 said:


> Treadmills!




OK Go!


----------



## simpson17 (Oct 21, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UrwwdtO_SD4


----------



## asher (Oct 21, 2006)

The Oneups Koopa Beach

The Oneups Secret of the Forest

A friend of mine playing Alohawaii with PSP´s portable island ukulele


----------



## Hero-Link (Oct 24, 2006)

OVER NINE THOUSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!


----------



## Costello (Nov 2, 2006)

*Sonic Break dance*


----------



## lookout (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## lagman (Nov 15, 2006)

Funniest I´ve seen lately, thanks lookout


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2006)

enjoy!


----------



## lagman (Nov 18, 2006)

LOL They should sell Rubidium on the drug stores.


----------



## lookout (Nov 18, 2006)




----------



## HugeCock (Nov 19, 2006)

*Edit

For those that can't tell this actually a scene from Bloodsport


----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 24, 2006)




----------



## lagman (Nov 25, 2006)

Not youtube, but it´s great:

Mii Celeb Creation


----------



## SSJ Zac (Nov 25, 2006)

QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:


> Blind Kid Gets Wii



At the end of the video, he says that he "saw" it on the internet.

1.) He did he "see" it on the internet?
2.) He did he use a computer if he was blind?

Do you think.....maybe......he's not really blind?


----------



## lookout (Nov 27, 2006)

QUOTE(SSJ Zac @ Nov 25 2006 said:


> QUOTE(seja_8 @ Sep 16 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Blind Kid Gets Wii
> ...








 that soo ture!



----------


*
Fast Food Freestyle*


----------



## lookout (Nov 27, 2006)

violence in russia (not funny)


----------



## lookout (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 27, 2006)

HELL NO!

HELLLLL YEAH!

AWW HELL NAW!






 What a legend!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 28, 2006)

Heheh...Cloud...


Unnecessary Censorship XD


----------



## lookout (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## science (Nov 29, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 27 2006 said:


> HELL NO!
> 
> HELLLLL YEAH!
> 
> ...




That has to be the funniest thing I've seen in forever!


----------



## Kajitani-Eizan (Nov 29, 2006)

i sure hope he let his mom know in advance that he wanted a wii and a *DS LITE*. otherwise, it would be pretty callous to give video game systems to a blind kid...

though i guess his siblings could certainly make use of them as well


----------



## lookout (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Nov 30, 2006)

Pain


----------



## lookout (Nov 30, 2006)

Japanese Game Show


----------



## corbs132 (Nov 30, 2006)

ah, the infamous gameshow. old news by now, but a nic refreshing to the painfully hilarious. sorry no gold from me today, maybe later.


----------



## dice (Nov 30, 2006)

*Dean Gaffney: LIVE Bushtucker Trial (funny as hell )

Part One
(Nothing much happens here - but watch if you want to see everything)

Part Two

Part Three


* btw for those who watched eastenders he used to act as robbie (sonia's brother) a couple of years ago.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 1, 2006)

one of those songs I think everyone likes


----------



## lookout (Dec 4, 2006)

Gears of War Breakdancing


Elebits Domino


----------



## lookout (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## .TakaM (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## lookout (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## .TakaM (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 21, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5zmOZPgEyA

how do you guys add youtube links like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it with [ youtube ] ?
because i've tried that and it doesnt work ;_;

plus this one rocks :X


----------



## Qpido (Dec 24, 2006)

QUOTE(Hero-Link @ Dec 21 2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5zmOZPgEyA
> 
> how do you guys add youtube links like that?
> 
> ...



You just have to copy the "Embed" text that always showed on the right side of the video you're watching.
It's under the URL.

EDIT: Hmm, that doesnt seem to work, weird. NVM then.

Q~


----------



## butaro (Dec 24, 2006)

@.takaM
What is the background in your video? As well,,, your avatar what is that from? is it something you created? it has good style


----------



## Elrinth (Dec 24, 2006)

pwetty kewl game.


----------



## serious_sean (Dec 24, 2006)

that vid is so old ben franklin was like "lol repost!"


----------



## Hero-Link (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MQu6LnbPjM

other one :x this is pure comedy


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Dec 24, 2006)

OMG .TakaM, that song is awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What's the name of it? Does the band have more songs like that?

edit: nvm, know now it was mos def by hearing the voice.


----------



## Rangent (Jan 4, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Nov 29 2006 said:


>


Love it!


----------



## Rangent (Jan 4, 2007)

Dont get caught doing this at work.


----------



## lookout (Jan 18, 2007)

Woman Filling Gas


Granny park


----------



## lookout (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## jpxdude (Jan 19, 2007)

This is one for the old-skool RPG fans amonst us:

College Saga!


----------



## Jeda (Jan 22, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> Woman Filling Gas



I just watched a german short documentary where they were showing how fast videos spread out on the internet.
They produced this video and one about a drunk vomiting pilot to test this.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jan 29, 2007)

8000 view... giggadeegoo!!!


----------



## sipoon (Jan 31, 2007)

Natalie portman rapping 
it's not on youtube but here's a link

Natalie raps

it might have been up for ages..i dunno, i just saw it a moment ago and it had me in stitches


----------



## blackjack (Feb 4, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/GxSdKF5Fd38


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE(butaro @ Dec 24 2006 said:


> @.takaM
> What is the background in your video? As well,,, your avatar what is that from? is it something you created? it has good style
> 
> its some graphics Im working on, and thanks
> ...


yeah, mos def - travelin man (dj honda remix)


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 5, 2007)

atari punk console (apc) made twice as much better...
.. I gotta build one of these!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OipyK1s91c4


----------



## rest0re (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yckH20ngY4Y


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 9, 2007)

^^^I've still got all the old promo tapes (and a huge banner) from my Amiga selling days...
..I gotta rifle through all that crap one day.

ONLY AMEEEEEGAAAA!

(this is ameeega speeeeking...)


----------



## zone97 (Feb 9, 2007)

Amiga's were king of PC's. Here is a sampling of the graphical demos i could find.

SpaceBalls:State of the art - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5kuYfTCGLg
SpaceBalls:9 fingers - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nln80hiP5AY...related&search=
BatmanGroup: Batman - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaCgxYyhx4c

Bacteria: http://amiga.emucamp.com/bacteria_1.gif


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 11, 2007)

my favourite youtube video:

except for the girly music


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 12, 2007)

.TakaM, if you haven't watched this video already, I think you are going to LOVE IT:

Do The Whirlwind
Paul Robertson is a genius.
EDIT: How do you use youtube's embedded video thingie here?


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 13, 2007)

oh yah, I know paul robertson, the stuff he does is insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and you copy part of the embedded code at youtube (under the description etc)

the you copy the part Ive bolded and put the [yo[/size]utube] tags on it


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 13, 2007)

The "Do the Whirlwind thing was way cool.
kernalPANIC: I took the liberty of embedding it for you.
The way I do the embedding I just take the address, for example

```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE8d6yUpDG0
```
Delete the *watch?* part, and replace the *=* with a */*, then encase it with the *youtube* tags
so it becomes:

```
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/v/XE8d6yUpDG0[/youtube]
```
I think that works most of the time. I didn't know .TakaM's trick, which you may find easier.

..oh and in case you're wondering it's Zoogz Rift on the Uncle Floyd Show!


----------



## kernelPANIC (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks to both of you.

Unrelated: Woohoo! 200th post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Might as well add this great video about a Katamari Damacy inspired commercial.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Feb 11 2007 said:


> my favourite youtube video:
> 
> except for the girly music



Great speedrun indeed. More impressive one on http://speeddemosarchive.com/

The greatest I've ever seen is probably the "Super Mario 64" one. Beaten the game in 16 minutes if my memory serves me well, using tons and tons of glitches, using damage to gain time and being not afraid of heights @[email protected]


----------



## Teun (Feb 13, 2007)

Fruit Fight!


----------



## digitalforums (Feb 15, 2007)

yes, some good speed runs on that site, used to look at that site a lot, have'nt had time lately
http://speeddemosarchive.com/
df


----------



## Nevin007 (Feb 15, 2007)

Male Restroom Etiquette. So true.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=IzO1mCAVyMw


I love Nintendo music. Here's a sweet version of a Zelda song.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=94qwXBrABVs


----------



## tshu (Feb 16, 2007)

All Harmonica band:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agYGuaQ904E

diatonic, chromatic, bass harmonica and Harmonetta chord harmonica.


----------



## zone97 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mario Flute BeatBox

http://youtube.com/watch?v=crfrKqFp0Zg&mode=related&search=

Old school donkey kong beatbox.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Y45f3eA0UjE&mode=related&search=

Beatboxing all of zelda, ocarena of time?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uLotnyeNoPI


----------



## .TakaM (Feb 17, 2007)

these three will make you cringe, so be warned:






and Randy Cambell just kicks ass


first video I uploaded:


this one might make you cringe, but the best part is
imagining the conversation that lead to them doing this


----------



## glowworm (Feb 18, 2007)

Warning: contains excessive swearing.
Juggment Day Pt. 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxd7mKzQsSg
Juggment Day Pt. 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZFgAzam8qY


----------



## spokenrope (Feb 18, 2007)

God.  I could watch those idiots break themselves being stupid all day long.  I'm not even kidding.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 21, 2007)

Only three people will like this, but those three people will love it.
Patti Smith singing "You Light Up My Life" on Kids Are People Too!


----------



## sipoon (Feb 22, 2007)

This is an awesome song...Blinded by the Lights - manfred mann


Blinded by the lights
What other song contains lyrics like:

"Blinded by the lights, wrapped up like a douche in the middle of the night"

or
"magnum rules with the indians bubbles summer with the teenage ninja man"

at least that's what i think anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit:hmm i dont even kno how to embed videos...try bb code!!
edit2: ahh screw it...linked


----------



## zennoux (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 22, 2007)

Not youtube buuut...

George Takei (Mr. Sulu) with a brilliant response to NBA player Tim Hardaway's radio interview where he said (about the possibility of a gay NBA player I beleive):



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> "First of all, I wouldn't want him on my team. And second of all, if he was on my team, I would, you know, really distance myself from him because, uh, I don't think that's right. And you know I don't think he should be in the locker room while we're in the locker room. I wouldn't even be a part of that."
> 
> "You know, I hate gay people, so I let it be known. I don't like gay people and I don't like to be around gay people. I am homophobic. I don't like it. It shouldn't be in the world or in the United States."



http://www.influks.com/post897.html

Well worth a watch


----------



## sipoon (Feb 25, 2007)

Hillarious song from the Flight of the Conchords, the 4th best pop parody duo in the NZ scene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






edit:hooray!! success!! I can now embed youtube with bbcode


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 2, 2007)

I uploaded one of my favourite scenes from the greatest show ever, day break:


----------



## StuKeeler (Mar 4, 2007)

This is cool, but then I do love Venetian Snares music!...


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## rest0re (Mar 6, 2007)

some eighties music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
BREAKMACHINE - STREET DANCE keep on poppin' and lockin'!


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 6, 2007)

the videos of the guys hurting themselfs are the best is there any more


----------



## zone97 (Mar 6, 2007)

Are you old like me? Here are some great shows from the past..

Automan...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQb1ZD9W8_c

The Silverhawks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMBfm3vUB6M


What was that show about a guy who could turn into animals and did this to fight crime? Wasnt it something like Manimal or something?

Found it..

Manimal

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HQZxRH6uoiY


----------



## sipoon (Mar 8, 2007)

The man in black was singing about ghost riding in the sky way before baggy pants were even invented


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 10, 2007)

jabba the huts daughter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JirCzLdOCLM 

That kid weighs 400 lbs


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 13, 2007)

Grape stomping:

lmao listen to her at the end       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJdCglISowo


----------



## Gooseman (Mar 20, 2007)

Jim Carrey as Vanilla Ice! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acb5205wCS8


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 27, 2007)

Ask A Ninja out-take


----------



## gatorade (Apr 1, 2007)

wow, theres a lot of great links here


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree


----------



## sipoon (Apr 3, 2007)

haha, Alanis Morrisette covers Black eyed Peas 'My Humps'


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 3, 2007)

The Lion King summed up in 5 seconds!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 3, 2007)

LMFAO @ Lion King!


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SjKFVtFzpY&NR=1

skills!


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2007)

made my own Super Metroid speed run clip.. took way longer than I was expecting


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

This is a band I was in off and on in the '90's called "The Bloodletting".
I was on somebody else's drums, and he set them up like a friggin' isolation booth.
So you can't really see me, but I'm back there, wreckin' tha beat.
Don't remember what the song's called.. Hell This or Death That or somesuch nonsense..


----------



## Icarus (Apr 4, 2007)

Zeroes:


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 4, 2007)

*BLOOD-DUH!*


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> *BLOOD-DUH!*


Hehe, cute kid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounded like he was saying "bladder" some times.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 5, 2007)

made another one


----------



## rest0re (Apr 7, 2007)

breaking guy, look mirror and listen cool song


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 7, 2007)

For those Takeshi's Castle lovers out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's the worst ever contestant (in Skipping Stones at least)


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 7, 2007)

lmao im a big takeshi castle fan. I wish the people would win more  :'(


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 7, 2007)

Not YouTube, but still great:

http://www.pistolwimp.com/media/16135/


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 7, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JGE_Fd9B6-4

She died before anyone noticed her talent... From all covers that one is truly the best.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 10, 2007)

Funny scene in Liar Liar and Phoenix Wright.  Found this on joystiq


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 11, 2007)

rofl at Liar Liar Pheonix Wright. Kinda hard to hear the voices in contrast with the music, though.


----------



## rest0re (Apr 12, 2007)

Rabbit Junk - In Your Head No One Can Hear You Scream musicvideo
edit: NOOO OOONE SCREAM IN MYYY HEEAD!!! really catchy song


----------



## Shinji (Apr 15, 2007)

BeRrIeS aNd CrEaM~ o.o


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 15, 2007)

This song (and band) is really, really good. They are also very funny.

- Sam


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn3xuzFhERw


----------



## chalupa (Apr 15, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2022622721 
I dont know if you guys are going to like this or not but it's a video of my friends going to kill a person named Miami Jesus. I play jesus (I know I know its a myspace video and it goes against most of our geek morals but youtube didn't like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I hope you enjoy


----------



## tshu (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## tshu (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## lagman (Apr 15, 2007)

Brutal lion attack!


DOG ON


LMBO @ *tshu´s* third video.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a video of me doing a magic trick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Invisible Coin Through Glass


----------



## Orc (Apr 18, 2007)

ATTN: Fanboys/Fangirls. Not really on YouTube but I don't think it deserves it's own thread.
Haloid - http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=57998


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 18 2007 said:


> ATTN: Fanboys/Fangirls. Not really on YouTube but I don't think it deserves it's own thread.
> Haloid - http://www.gametrailers.com/umwatcher.php?id=57998


bump


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, I've watched it about 5 times already

really good work, kinda disappointing he couldn't grab Samus from either metroid prime games, but SSBM's Samus gets the job done.
also, glad to see Samus kinda kicked TMC's ass, very cool to see the speed booster, grapple beam etc (no screw attack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

and the end, just like metroid, except instead of "OMG ITS A GURL", it was "OMG THEYRE HOT LESBIANS"


----------



## Jax (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## .TakaM (Apr 19, 2007)

heheh, those are great


----------



## spokenrope (Apr 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Nestea80 @ Apr 15 2007 said:


> This is a video of me doing a magic trick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nicely done.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, one of my favorite expressions is "Tricks are what whores do for money.  Magicians perform illusions."


----------



## Shinji (Apr 19, 2007)

Posted for Miss RDF.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 19, 2007)

this is a wow youtube video



it's made of pure and win


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey thanks Shinji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



RDF


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2007)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 20 2007 said:


> Hey thanks Shinji
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, thank YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I havent seen a talking cat in AGES!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually this is the first time I've seen cats talking, if it isnt fake. I found it on Rolfcats.com.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 20, 2007)

Americas Funniest Home Videos with Bob Saget.  I'll see if I can find any old funny ones...


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 21, 2007)

we used to play sepak takraw in school, though when we played it was pretty much just hacky sack with a net


----------



## lagman (Apr 28, 2007)

Maria Daniela y su Sonido Lasser
I really like that song...and the video is pure gold...you know, the kind of gold that comes with chocolate coins...


----------



## SSJ Zac (Apr 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lznNz6LGRnc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O15MVvAYRyI


----------



## dice (May 1, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0au9lnZYE


----------



## Darkforce (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ May 1 2007 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0au9lnZYE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgyj4IRLuos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60eGi_ZCo70


----------



## mthrnite (May 2, 2007)

Mo funny catses.


----------



## Orc (May 2, 2007)

*Mo* mo funny catses.

*Even mo* mo funny catses.


----------



## dice (May 2, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ May 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ May 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OA0au9lnZYE
> ...


so true


----------



## Shinji (May 4, 2007)

Zelda and Final Fantasy piano Medley


Amateur - Lasse Gjertsen


Drum Solo


Japanese Street Magic


Line Rider


Super Mario Kill Bill


Star Trek vs. Star Wars


----------



## lagman (May 4, 2007)

Real life Nintendogs + Real Life Mario KartDS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Line Rider= Awesomeness


----------



## cornaljoe (May 6, 2007)

Never really knew why Chuck Norris is so famous on the internets, but this is the funniest thing I've seen in awhile.


----------



## directive0 (May 8, 2007)

"She's fuckable.  Yes.  She's like a 7...7 1/2.  Although you only look to be a 6"


----------



## Darkforce (May 8, 2007)

Worst Fight Ever:


----------



## azndragonguy115 (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(directive0 @ May 8 2007 said:


> "She's fuckable.Â Yes.Â She's like a 7...7 1/2.Â Although you only look to be a 6"


only one episode :[


----------



## Opium (May 10, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ May 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(directive0 @ May 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > "She's fuckable.Â Yes.Â She's like a 7...7 1/2.Â Although you only look to be a 6"
> ...



I remember this being posted on NeoGaf. It's bloody good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I advise everyone to give it a watch


----------



## cheesyPOOF5 (May 15, 2007)

part1

part2


----------



## mthrnite (May 15, 2007)

*^^^*


----------



## Xeijin (May 18, 2007)

I think this merits a place here:




Optimus Prime's rude awakening.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 19, 2007)

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Xeijin (May 19, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ May 19 2007 said:


> ROFLMAO!Â


----------



## skullstatue (May 22, 2007)

I'm posting this to counter that Zelda thing:
Robotnik Gives Sally AIDS


----------



## sipoon (May 22, 2007)

Watching this makes me happy


----------



## sipoon (May 23, 2007)

Indian Thriller with subtitles


----------



## lagman (Jun 9, 2007)

Another crazy mexican music video... crazy videos but good music  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Six Million Dollar Weirdo - HORROR AMOR


----------



## rest0re (Jun 9, 2007)

boards of canada - roygbiv

nice song for chillout and watch 80's stuff


----------



## fristi (Jun 9, 2007)

awsome beatbox


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 11, 2007)

http://youtube.com/profile_favorites?user=gmazin

^^ my list of favorites. Has some good stuff.


----------



## Bitbyte (Jun 12, 2007)

doggie


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## noahr (Jun 14, 2007)

!!!!


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ May 22 2007 said:


> Watching this makes me happy



I love that guy!


----------



## falcon64z8 (Jun 18, 2007)

Dog attack Shark:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ


----------



## sipoon (Jun 18, 2007)

Spot the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deja voodoo (if u havent seen the very excellent 'back of the y' im sure its on the intertubes)

Stereophonics


----------



## laurenz (Jun 23, 2007)

Dramatic look


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Jun 28, 2007)

OK, so I have a slight obsession with trampoline accidents.
=D>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-mlBgrToN8

And in this one his body is limp before it hits the ground!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vcFImDsjhw

Oh.....ok, just one more.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t88whO-vdRI


----------



## jimmy j (Jun 29, 2007)

Japanese learning English


----------



## iTech (Jun 30, 2007)

*Brand-new!*
_Second-Ever Immortal Technique Music Video!_


Some other examples of unbeatable Technique;
Bin Laden
_If this country was invaded and crumbled, I'd turn Harlem into a colombian jungle._
D.W.T.D.
_I've fallen and I can't turn back_
D.W.T.D. User Video (+ the bonus track at the end!)
_Go ahead, grip Glocks! I'll snap your trigger finger in six spots!_
The Point Of No Return
_The kingdoms of Africa/and Mesopotamia/Machinegun in your body with Depleted Uranium_
Caught in a hustle
_Eventhough we survived, through the struggle that made us, we still look at ourselves through the eyes of people that hate us_
Industrial Revolution
_Like an escape tunnel in prison, I started from scratch_
One Remix
_Immortal Technique in the trenches with my n**** Akir. Our families survived the genocide, so we can be here_
No Mercy
_I fake your parents' suicide and kill you in the orphanage_


----------



## mthrnite (Jun 30, 2007)

Thank you Jimmy J, you've made me very happy!

TAKE ANYTHING YOU WANT!


----------



## lagman (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> Thank you Jimmy J, you've made me very happy!
> 
> TAKE ANYTHING YOU WANT!



What he said


This was the second related video option to the Jimmy J one.


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 1, 2007)

With each and every emasculated Japanese male, my chances of getting a Japanese girlfriend get better and better.

I love Japan!


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 1, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## Shinji (Jul 1, 2007)

Poorly done, but still kinda funny.  I love badgers


----------



## Bitbyte (Jul 3, 2007)




----------



## jimmy j (Jul 4, 2007)

^ fixed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








**edit**


----------



## sipoon (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## VVoltz (Jul 4, 2007)

Edit: Added Robot Chicken Vader and Jar Jar


----------



## Mortenga (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't know if this has already been posted but I ain't goin through 17 pages =D

Nevermind, it has been posted.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Jul 4, 2007)

This is some A grade youtube gold right here:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=P1OXAQHv09E


----------



## gamermole (Jul 4, 2007)

i found this over the weekend i think its very funny.
infact i think its hilarious. (i didnt enter)


----------



## Shinji (Jul 4, 2007)

QUOTE(gamermole @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> i found this over the weekend i think its very funny.
> infact i think its hilarious. (i didnt enter)


Interesting to say the least....


----------



## jimmy j (Jul 5, 2007)

This girl is sooooo hot and sooooo stoopid


----------



## suprneb (Jul 7, 2007)

haha some really interesting stuff here


----------



## iTech (Jul 7, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> This girl is sooooo hot and sooooo stoopid


That shit is fake and a set-up. The girls were obviously asked to act as stupid as possible and cause conflict to up the ratings. No one can be that stupid and walk on two legs. But it'd be funny as hell if it wasn't fake.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 9, 2007)

I should probably warn against clicking this link if you at work/school/inlaws house or lack a sense of humour:
It is old apparently but I had never seen it, basically it serves as a warning against those who might watch and draw inspiration from adult swim whilst on PCP.

Without further ado Rudolph The Five Legged Reindeer
http://www.ifilm.com/video/2722499


----------



## iTech (Jul 12, 2007)

Golpe de estado = coupe d'étât


----------



## CannonBallZ (Jul 12, 2007)

Internet can sometimes be a place where you learn of things that really enriches your life, 
Just 10 minutes ago I found such a thing in this youtube video



Who knew dutch indo-rock was a genre? 
Or that you could play the guitar with your feet?
Those indos knew how to rock...


----------



## lagman (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## iTech (Jul 21, 2007)

Oldie but not moldy.

The funniest thing I ever saw (about two years ago)


----------



## Icarus (Jul 29, 2007)

SPARE ME MY LIFE !!!!!!!


----------



## iTech (Jul 29, 2007)

^^


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 1, 2007)

WTF to this scariness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  :'(


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 1, 2007)

here, not the funniest but, i just wanted to find something quick xD

http://youtube.com/watch?v=caaQ4VT9GY8


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 3, 2007)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Aug 12 2006 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WcVRaD3blA...related&search=
> 
> This has got to be the funniest one ever, a black family that doesn't even know Michael Jordan.



LOL, that was funny, heres another

1http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_aPGI5dUeo&mode=related&search=

2http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JA37S9wnHE

EDIT, WHOOPS sry for double post


----------



## Spikey (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 3, 2007)

Ventrilo Harassment (good stuff):


Duke Nukem
Lindsey
Lindsey Attacks
I am Level 8
Deliverance - Banjo Attack
World Of Warcraft Nerd

Many More...


----------



## lagman (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Digeman (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Aug 9 2007 said:


>




Amahgaaah!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't laughed so hard in a veeery long time!


----------



## amptor (Aug 9, 2007)

Nintendo Big Band - Super Mario Bros.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3aJqJUN1Xw

most awesome video ever.


----------



## Strider (Aug 9, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Aug 3 2007 said:


> Ventrilo Harassment (good stuff):
> 
> 
> Duke Nukem
> ...



I'VE GOT BALLS OF STEEEEL!

Actually normally I don't like stuff like that, but I really laughed my ass off.

What I don't get is how they don't seem to get him kicked. There are a few ways to do so, the last one being blocking his IP at the operating system level. So... wtf?


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 9, 2007)

I WANNA BE LIKE OSAMA



- Sam


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 10, 2007)

LOL, i saw that on the news yesterday!! ^^^^^^ lolz


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 11, 2007)

lol @ whole thread


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 12, 2007)

2 times huh.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its that great haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i dont even know what the second smiley means..


----------



## lagman (Aug 18, 2007)

The damn whistles are on the original song.
That's why it fits SO WELL in Ouendan! The girls even make a couple of *Ouendanesque* moves.


----------



## PikaPika (Aug 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jacob33301 @ Aug 11 2007 said:


> 2 times huh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 1st one is "That darn racoon!", while the second means everything, yet nothing (I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jpxdude (Aug 18, 2007)

Never fails to crack me up.


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 19, 2007)

QUOTE(sinkhead @ Aug 9 2007 said:


> I WANNA BE LIKE OSAMA
> 
> 
> 
> - Sam


thats why my people pwn.

(my last name is mansour too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tjas (Aug 26, 2007)

Surfpunk!!


----------



## Mieki (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't need words to explain.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 27, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Aug 26 2007 said:


> I don't need words to explain.


fix'd for ya

Heres my contributions now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gnarls Barkley - Crazy....Theremin style!!

and...

I'll find more interesting stuff for you


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 28, 2007)

too funny for words..

grr heres link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WALIARHHLII


----------



## modshroom128 (Aug 29, 2007)

i can watch that mutha fugga play the electromagnetic waves all day long.


----------



## JacobReaper (Aug 29, 2007)

LOLZ, "Miss Teen South Carolina Calls 911" HAAHAHHA you have to watch this..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=F226lI-lo5M&feature=bz100


----------



## Da Foxx (Aug 30, 2007)

I know this not from youtube but its funny as hell!
Internet Commenter Business Meeting


----------



## CrystalSweet (Aug 30, 2007)

fred on halloween, lmao!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dLtXdB5YUTA

the shoe song!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wCF3ywukQYA


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 31, 2007)

i dont know i this has been posted already but here it is - fps doug (if it hasn't been posted everybody's problably seen it already)
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TsQFYceNZS8


----------



## Shinji (Sep 3, 2007)

I have never heard of this till my fiancee came back from Seattle after spending a week with her sisters 

I'm Old GREGG!!!~


For the whole thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8I4BcyGe4tI
Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLhApuXGoPA
Finale - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht8eWOLd_q8


----------



## superrob (Sep 4, 2007)

So much pwned!


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 4, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 4 2007 said:


> So much pwned!



Sorry superrob, but I really don't think this is YouTube gold, maybe because my english isn't so good....
I prefer this one, although its not a YouTube vid:


----------



## lagman (Sep 5, 2007)

Balls of Steel


----------



## molo-molo (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know if you have watched this already but I try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's a gamer who plays with a romhack of "super mario bros" pretty.. hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











The first part is the best ^^


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 8, 2007)

Teletubbies Hardcore = wtf?





Oh, and


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(molo-molo @ Sep 8 2007 said:


> I don't know if you have watched this already but I try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, ya, i think i watch this B4


----------



## CannonBallZ (Sep 10, 2007)

Bruce Lee's screen test for green hornet, fascinating!!



And now...for something totally different...

Apparently there was a 2 hour Star Wars holiday special that came out just after the first movie,
featuring the original casts, Chew bacca's family and....bea arthur!!! It's been cut down to 5 mins


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## superrob (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow what a big Nintendo DS O.o
I wish i had that


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 12, 2007)

*YTwatchdog* - exposing the scammers and cheaters on youtube 

(I love this guy so much i subscribed. check his other vids)


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 13, 2007)

Metal Gear Solid in real life


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 13, 2007)

Bruce Lee music video tribute


----------



## amrod (Sep 14, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d82Lq2rVB_4


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

GOLD


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is another one:


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

Heres one:


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

This one made me laugh so hard


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice one shaunj i laughed so hard xD

Well heres one more:


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)

And this one made me laugh!


----------



## superrob (Sep 14, 2007)




----------



## jimmy j (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## Hiratai (Sep 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> *YTwatchdog* - exposing the scammers and cheaters on youtube
> 
> (I love this guy so much i subscribed. check his other vids)


I like how he recorded a youtube vid, then posted it on youtube. I lol'd.


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going through a bunch of old VHS tapes, and found this beer commercial. Obviously created after 9/11...
.. and no, it's not a SNL skit.
Sell that flag baby! TASTE THE GLORY!


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 21, 2007)

Disney's Education For Death (anti-nazi propaganda)

This is bizarre


----------



## iTech (Sep 25, 2007)

^^ The pinnacle of hypocrisy. Creating child-directed propaganda that defames the enemy as being involved in brainwashing children using propaganda. Don't get me started on Disney ..

I traveled through various playdoh-form shaped parallel dimensions just to bring you this;


It was just way too funny not to post.
Behold Ipecac-chick!

What realy happened is my timetraveling device (an antique toilet bowl mounted with a flush capacitor) briefly apparated in the studio, while I was clinging on violently and nakedly to the rim of the bowl because the timemachine malfunctioned (I accidentally moistened the flush capacitor). for a split second, the girl caught a glimpse of my jiggling and excessively hairy lower body flapping around in front of her. I'd like to take this time to apologize to this girl.


Stay tuned for my return to the forums, .. in due time!


----------



## Alastair (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh dear haha. That is absolutely dreadful. My Svensk isn't good enough to understand what she's saying. Does she talk about her expulsion, anyone that can understand it?


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

hey iTech is back


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

You guys have to check this one out, its hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











the way that guys put his arms behind his head and starts jumping around


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 26, 2007)

Hiphop Jew and Eye of the Tiger. Classics!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 26, 2007)

the way that guy hits his face, must've hurt, i cant stop laughing at it


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dt5d14kSLQ


but mega64's stuff are freakin hilarious


----------



## tenchan4 (Sep 28, 2007)

Weird Japanese English lesson


----------



## lookout (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## moozxy (Sep 28, 2007)

GIVE ME BACK MY MONEY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xNIolPG5qtE


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 29, 2007)

goota love the trance granny xD



EDIT: found another techno granny



EDIT2: is this some kind of spiecies? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i just found another techno granny



EDIT3: OMFGROFLMAOL


----------



## mthrnite (Sep 30, 2007)

..and now for something marginally different...


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 30, 2007)

I  dont know if you guys have already seen this, but, OMG, this little girl sings like a godess


----------



## Shinji (Sep 30, 2007)

Time for a little philosophy


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 1, 2007)

Best music video evar! (lots of people will have seen this already, still funny tho)


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 3, 2007)

Warning: contains mild swearing


----------



## lookout (Oct 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 9, 2007)

George Bush 'sings' Sunday Bloody Sunday...amazing edits


----------



## funwithplaydough (Oct 11, 2007)

wanna buy a Baby Pee-Pee?


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 18, 2007)

Ever wondered what they call the Nintendo Wii in France? Find out in Super Smash Bros Brawl!


----------



## gigermunit (Oct 21, 2007)

This is grand


----------



## notnarb (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(gigermunit @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> This is grandÂ


coulda been faked


----------



## rest0re (Oct 24, 2007)

SANDWICHES


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 25, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 26, 2007)

Maddness


----------



## Shinji (Oct 26, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Oct 26 2007 said:


> MaddnessÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! I saw mthr ridin the weiner dog!!!  Thats pretty awesome


----------



## KeYbLaDeXaLcHeMi (Oct 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAKGzRTgaRg

One of the best 'whitest kids u know skits'.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Oct 27, 2007)

And?!


----------



## WeaponXxX (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Lee79 (Oct 29, 2007)

GTA Mario Land


----------



## Tylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Hahaha, found this video, "Britney Spears Metal"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://youtube.com/watch?v=nypusXmF5BI


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 1, 2007)

I present you, The Human Tetris:


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 2, 2007)

Games console timeline.


Forgot the DS lite!


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 2, 2007)

The History of LOLCats.


----------



## Zonix (Nov 2, 2007)

Fart in the duck!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=iRUGGy9RVrM


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 3, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZFoOEHFA0

READ A BOOK READ A BOOK READ A MOTHERFUCKING BOOK


----------



## JPH (Nov 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 2 2007 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=S4ZFoOEHFA0
> 
> READ A BOOK READ A BOOK READ A MOTHERFUCKING BOOK



WEAR DEODERANT N*GGA, WEAR DEODERANT!

That's a classic video right there


----------



## Zonix (Nov 3, 2007)

Apple Computers introduce iRack!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rw2nkoGLhrE


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 5, 2007)

Internet People!


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 5, 2007)

OWNED! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaKe-cSdYl4


----------



## mcsquared (Nov 7, 2007)

odd. very odd.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCYaw5tGYAs


can someone tell me how to post the windows and not a link?


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 7, 2007)

QUOTE(mcsquared @ Nov 7 2007 said:


> odd. very odd.
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZCYaw5tGYAs
> 
> ...


You have to use the youtube tag but also remove the *watch?* and the *=* part from the url but keep the *v*.


----------



## tenchan4 (Nov 8, 2007)

As seen on Kotaku *Spanish For Everyone* on the DS, is stereotyping Hispanics in a way thats almost subliminal.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Lee79 (Nov 9, 2007)

Half Life 1 and 2 In 60 Seconds.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 11, 2007)

Tom Mabe funny phone call


----------



## Shinji (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## jpxdude (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen this one?


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 13, 2007)

The best video of the year, The King of Spain actually saying "Why don't you shut up" to Hugo Chavez.


Very funny =D

I would post what Bayly said on his show (with english subititles), but it's not in YouTube yet.


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2007)

If you've seen the video posted in this topic "Street fighter, the later years"...
there are now 5 episodes available here: 
http://www.collegehumor.com/tag:street-fig...the-later-years


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is another manualist!


----------



## Shinji (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 19, 2007)

I wish Nintendo ran ads like this in America.

*edit* Ah dammit. Anyone know why my movies aren't showing up?


----------



## notnarb (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE(El-ahrairah @ Nov 18 2007 said:


> I wish Nintendo ran ads like this in America.
> 
> *edit* Ah dammit. Anyone know why my movies aren't showing up?


and you can quote me on that


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Nov 19, 2007)

dang if nintendo ran things like that there would me many more M titles out there  many more.
starring chuck norris.


----------



## jpxdude (Nov 22, 2007)

Talking Cats!


Translation!


They're always up to something!


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 23, 2007)




----------



## El-ahrairah (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## mthrnite (Nov 24, 2007)

Ahhh! Thank you El-ahrairah for finding and posting that!
My kids will fall all over this, they love that song, now they've got a viddie to go with, YAY!


----------



## Seccom Masada (Nov 29, 2007)

http://www.poetv.com/video.php?vid=26984


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2007)

The most innacurate portrayal of videogames on a TV series.
And it's from this year!



lol levels


----------



## lagman (Dec 1, 2007)

"It's just a hard drive with games on it"

They're talking about my 360!


----------



## Jax (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## skyfire1 (Dec 3, 2007)

Drive By Insults Christmas Massacre.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=78GiztWfiM0&feature=related


----------



## Devante (Dec 7, 2007)

That video game scene was intense!


----------



## puff1983 (Dec 7, 2007)

What show was that game scene from?


----------



## science (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 10, 2007)

Live Video, that will make you never want to see anime again.


----------



## Darksage (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JL1VkYQqng

^ idk if it was already posted, but i ain't goin threw 26 pages to find out, F*** that noise.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Dec 20, 2007)

The court scene in Liar Liar, done to Phoenix Wright music and sound effects.


----------



## Shinji (Dec 21, 2007)

Noah -> 6 years in the making


Homer -> 39 years in the making


Phil -> 2 days in the making


----------



## phuzzz (Dec 21, 2007)

500 impressions, in 2 minutes:



This video is epic.


----------



## Urza (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## cruddybuddy (Dec 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 1 2007 said:


> The most innacurate portrayal of videogames on a TV series.
> And it's from this year!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my! That was horrid! What show was that? I vow right here and now that I will never watch it! Did you like how winning the game opened up an old, crappy version of Excel?


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Be prepard, at 0:08 you might have a heart attack! lol




~How do I Embed  my video?


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 1, 2008)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=45110


----------



## enarky (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Dec 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Dec 1 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The most innacurate portrayal of videogames on a TV series.
> ...


It's from Life.

This is so unbelievably stupid, it made my toenails roll upwards. I bet the writers of this show aren't on strike... if they are the studio should take that chance and fire them. Kick them into lower earth orbit. They should be banned from ever writing a script again.


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 1, 2008)

Rick Rolls
1.8-bit Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1WWpKEPdT4
2.Scary Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwj0gLriTnk
3.Rick Roll xtreme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIMrL4qXtJ0
4.Tay'Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0719DxMOUY
5.Fresh Prince Rolled http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0md6Flcrd0s
6.Rick Roll Reversed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aD4bn5pp32w
7.Slow Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQCOQ63otnk
8.Rick Roll on Speed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfTUDW93z6E
9.Rick Roll 300 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ho7IZ-3QCMs
10.RICKROLL'D Indian Style http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxIsiTo4VJo
11.Super-Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjeogv9VUAE
12.Carson Daily Rickroll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiQxqEG_huE
13.You got everthing'd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtFotf7NEWg
14.White Whale Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJ8bwqnnTnM
15.Ouendan Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJx5qvt2dc8
16.Madam rick roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79wpyZsR7Cg
17.Original Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
18.Quick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVp3mMVgGL0
few extras
1.Classroom Rick roll'd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sj20thnNfKw
2.Akron University Rick roll'd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKqLlucVXT8
3.Asian Rick Roll http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kmi_Xz8AvKA


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 12, 2008)

Jeff Dunham is great. he's one of my favorite comedians.


----------



## makku (Jan 12, 2008)

This is just so wrong on so many levels


----------



## Chotaz (Jan 13, 2008)

I'M NOT DEAD!
I KILL YOU! xD 

I cried of laughing watching that video, it's just awsome xD


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 13, 2008)

only for the otakus


----------



## lagman (Jan 13, 2008)

The real awesomeness begins at '50


----------



## tjas (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jan 13 2008 said:


> The real awesomeness begins at '50


haaay huuyyuuuuy hayyy 

that was... weird?


----------



## EN!GMA (Jan 15, 2008)

I can't believe no one's posted this yet, this is seriously like one of the funniest videos on the net

Its David Blaine... youtube style


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 18, 2008)

For those who aren't American or don't know about it, American Idol is a huge TV singing event in America where anyone over 16 years old can audition and anyone in the US can vote for who will become the American Idol. The real gold in American Idol is in the beginning when people all over the country audition, and 3 judges decide if they get to go to the next level (the next level isn't nearly as funny). The auditions are hilarious, but this is one of the best ones yet.


----------



## redact (Jan 18, 2008)

this shit is funny


----------



## cubin' (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a classic


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Feb 10, 2008)

here's a great spoof of the tom cruise scientology video.


This was done by yuko the clown if anyone remembers him from howard stern or stankervision.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Urza (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Tommy Gunn (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is a funny one.
www.youtube.com


----------



## Da Foxx (Feb 18, 2008)

Dunno if this was posted or not but this is funny!


----------



## xShinobi (Feb 19, 2008)

How To Be Ninja
How To Be Gangster
How To Be Emo
How To Be Nerd


----------



## Anakir (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## NeSchn (Feb 27, 2008)

Robot Chicken Rules!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 1, 2008)

I know have the utmost respect for Cannibal Corpse! Just watch the video and see how insane the Guitarist and the Bassist are!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=QOb6JSQd-Qw


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 2, 2008)

Sarah Silverman rocks my world.


----------



## Crescent (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/stream?s=1855717376

for all good Jpop


----------



## cosmiccinema (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## theman69 (Mar 10, 2008)

[ youtube ] (video ID number here) [ / youtube ]
remove spaces


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## iffy525 (Mar 12, 2008)

Just fixing his post as I don't think he will be editing it himself.


----------



## lagman (Apr 2, 2008)

There's some people in this world that truly scares me


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 2, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> There's some people in this world that truly scares me



That's not right.


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Apr 3, 2008)

Sad but kind of funny


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## VVoltz (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL, those guys are fantastic!, thanks Shinji for posting the first video in other thread.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Apr 7, 2008)

This has been posted on gaming blogs, but w/e:


BAM BAM

I don't care that almost all of his stuff can be bought. It's still a funny video and I like his voice. Australians rule.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 12, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> There's some people in this world that truly scares me


That's gotta hurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## superrob (Apr 13, 2008)

^^


----------



## GizmoDuck (Apr 14, 2008)

(Forgive me if this has been posted.)

An epic remake of an already epic song.  In my opinion, it is perfect for a battle theme or something for a RPG.


----------



## redact (Apr 15, 2008)

that flight of the concords song is in the first episode too, when they shoot thier epic film clip with the extremely high quality camera


----------



## wiithepeople (Apr 26, 2008)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door- Don't mess with danger mario!

(for those of you who don't know what Danger Mario is but know the game, it's when you make mario have 5hp, so he's always in danger. Then equip a bunch of power rushes)


----------



## Mr.SHME (May 4, 2008)




----------



## hankchill (May 6, 2008)

Far from gold... just plain lame.


----------



## lagman (May 9, 2008)




----------



## The Viztard (May 10, 2008)

This is awesome if you like either Final Fantasy or Dead Or Alive, or just action in general...(hope it hasn't been posted yet...)
Dead Fantasy 1 & 2, "High" Definition supposedly...


----------



## The Viztard (May 10, 2008)

Another vid...if you like Death Note, this'll be hilarious...xD, well at least i laughed...haha...ha

DeathSponge NotePants


----------



## Urza (May 10, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> Another vid...if you like Death Note, this'll be hilarious...xD, well at least i laughed...haha...ha


Repost.


----------



## The Viztard (May 10, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> The Viztard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kk, sorry sorry, i didnt know, sorry again...=/, well its still a good laugh...


----------



## lolsjoel (May 10, 2008)




----------



## BlueStar (May 13, 2008)




----------



## The Viztard (May 14, 2008)

lmao! i hope this isnt a repost...but either way it deserves another look at...hilarious!...

FPS-Doug:


----------



## The Viztard (May 14, 2008)

another lmao even more vid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...forgot to post this vid along with my last one...this one is even funnier...hope its not a repost...

Nintendo 64 Kid Remix:


----------



## Lee79 (May 17, 2008)

Samsung presents 10 optical illusions in 2 minutes to promote the new SOUL mobile phone.


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 1, 2008)

The Viztard said:
			
		

> lmao! i hope this isnt a repost...but either way it deserves another look at...hilarious!...
> 
> FPS-Doug:



This was posted here in GBATemp like 2 to 3 years ago. It still owns.
Lemme see if I can find the original topic, so many good memories....


----------



## BlueStar (Jun 3, 2008)

Police owned


----------



## GameSoul (Jun 6, 2008)

Can't... stop.... watching....


----------



## Mazor (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## granville (Jun 8, 2008)

This may be old, but I don't think it's been mentioned.
BTW, you can see Mario and Sonic in one scene if you pay attention.


----------



## lagman (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 13, 2008)

i love the drummer's face in that one lol


----------



## granville (Jun 13, 2008)

The Indian Thriller.....in English? Wow.....Turn your volume down:



I died a little.


----------



## PBC (Jun 13, 2008)

Real life Mario: Game over


To the best of my searching abilities this has yet to be posted. Feel free to get all uppity if it has


----------



## Trolly (Jun 14, 2008)

This may have been posted before, as it's an old vid, but it's absolutely hilarious. Very much like the Nintendo kid video where he starts screaming over his new N64, except with Pokemon cards. Just watch it...


----------



## Endogene (Jun 16, 2008)

I stumbled on this you tube video, its entitled "the best fighter of the world" and the comment by the uploader was "no comment" so i'm thinking (hoping) that the title was ironic
Anyway enjoy the best fighter in the world, if not the best one of the most entertaining, you'll see


----------



## Minox (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## zidane_genome (Jun 24, 2008)

Just found this, and uploaded it to YouTube...


----------



## AvEnGeR-X (Jun 27, 2008)

Smosh. Just go on youtube and type smosh.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay, there is a chance that this has been posted before, but I ran a search, and I scoured 26 pages of this thread before giving up and saying the hell with it; if it's a repost it can be deleted.

(These get better and better as they go along)

On a gaming forum, I thought it only appropriate to post Kuba's epic saga of absolute randomness:


Cloud's Dream (Advent Children)



Cloud's Dream, Part 2



Cloud's Dream, Part 3





Rumor has it that a fourth episode is forthcoming.


----------



## Lee79 (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome Video Games

Awesome Video Games - Episode 32 - Game Genie 

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3


and a joke


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 12, 2008)

Evolution of Dance
Boom Boom Boom Boom
Mmmmm Whacha Say


----------



## Gagarin (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is good one...


http://youtube.com/watch?v=_RyodnisVvU


----------



## science (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Skeith (Jul 24, 2008)

Anyone into rugby(especially NZ) might enjoy these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alternative Rugby Commentary


----------



## lookout (Jul 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 27, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> lol


Damn you, I turned my sound up to hear the first guy and....FUCK!!


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Defiance (Aug 6, 2008)

College Saga!



The guy that made it somehow managed to watch over a million videos...


----------



## mice R nice ~(_& (Aug 7, 2008)

ST00PID W0MAN


----------



## LFF (Aug 7, 2008)

The Unicorn Kingdom Club
Legend of the unicorn kingdom
Legend of the Unicorn Kingdom 2
Little Becky Wants her school destroyed
Two Ronnies - Crossed Lines
That Old Mario Cartoon!
Sonic Cartoon: Butt Problems

Mama Luigi Misinterprates the Koran
We


----------



## Tommy Gunn (Aug 10, 2008)

Best Friends Club
Most of the stuff from Showmageddon


----------



## The Teej (Aug 10, 2008)

One for the british


----------



## mastermanna123 (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## NeSchn (Aug 23, 2008)

iwrestledabearonce - Tastes Like Kevin Bacon


Cannibal Corpse - Frantic Disembowelment (Guitars, Bass and Drums) (Insane playing!!!)


----------



## Rayder (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't be arsed to look through this whole thread to see if these have been posted before, but here are some of MY favorites....prepare yourself! This will be a massive collection of vids. Caution kiddies, lotsa swearing in most of these.

Lasse Gjertsen Classics:




Starburst Berries & Cream commercial


Dick in a box


Box in a box


Bierbitzch


Buzz Bunny (constant swearing bleep, bleep hell)


Achmed the Dead Terrorist


Star Wars Gansta Rap


Dennis Leary: Asshole


Duckman Rant


The titty song


The Man Song


The ranting Gryphon



Real Ninjas


Snakcakes & Boobies


Snickers Crunch


Cat Man Do


Enjoy!


----------



## JPH (Aug 23, 2008)

You can get a woowoo, or you can get a _wooowooo_ if you know what I'm saying


----------



## redact (Aug 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> -snip-
> 
> You can get a woowoo, or you can get a _wooowooo_ if you know what I'm saying



_*woowoo!*_



it was on ze news and the television screens and on ze youtubes...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a bit old, so not sure if it's already been posted or not.

It's an EPIC AMV (Yes, an AMV, *GASP. No, it doesn't have some emo song, or a Linkin park song) 

It's called: Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Be a man.

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - BE A MAN.


----------



## Shichibukai (Sep 1, 2008)

I think it's not posted 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouDRDzqTu0M


----------



## ganons (Sep 1, 2008)

WMD Lies

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYI7JXGqd0o


----------



## imz (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Anakir (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## da_head (Sep 10, 2008)

@ family guy vid: ROOOOOOOFL 

but technically bowser is a turtle not dragon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bite me, i'm a nerd


----------



## mad567 (Sep 10, 2008)

lol that mario video was so funny


----------



## Defiance (Sep 11, 2008)

Lol, I'm surprised Family Guy footage actually got featured!  Knowing Youtube, they  would probably have taken it down...


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 13, 2008)

isnt the last vid from something else than family guy,  still done by Seth MacFarlane  but sponsorised by burger king?

Edit: yup ; "From the creator of Family Guy and American Dan comes Seth MacFarlane's Cavalcade of Cartoon Comedy"


----------



## pika3000 (Sep 13, 2008)

One of the hilarious things I've ever seen on youtube. Don't think its been posted


----------



## LuOmeoga (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry if this was posted but it's HILARIOUS!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1TnzCiUSI0


----------



## lookout (Sep 15, 2008)

Cat vs Laser Printer


----------



## granville (Sep 18, 2008)

Sonic give us some advice on the PS3:



And I don't hate PS3. I just thought this was very funny!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 19, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> Cat vs Laser Printer



LOL! The end is the best part!


----------



## Gore (Sep 19, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Lol, I'm surprised Family Guy footage actually got featured!  Knowing Youtube, they  would probably have taken it down...


From:  SethComedy


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 20, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1mXvgtZX4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cukpc4vmiXo&feature=user - all images are fake LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwAbYlIqcY&feature=user


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 20, 2008)

DS_USER_997 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP1mXvgtZX4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cukpc4vmiXo&feature=user - all images are fake LOL
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCwAbYlIqcY&feature=user



no offense, but it's obvious that all you did was post videos from your own account in hopes of getting their views up


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 20, 2008)

and... they are good vids


----------



## lookout (Sep 22, 2008)

English Lesson



I wish I was Toshi!  ~ "I coming honey!"


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey, yo... Toshi... come on... waddamadda you?  Come on!

....


Wait... did she just say her GRANDMOTHER gives good head???  WTF?!

....

Ok, seriously, what's her obsession with Toshi?  Do you really think she know's what she's saying though?  lol


----------



## greyhound (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Yummy (Sep 28, 2008)

I do not know if this one has been posted yet...& i don't feel like reading all the pages in this topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





His name is Matt Harding.
He let down his job in Australia (game developper) to travel around the world.
He visited 42 countries & asked people to dance with him...






Peace!


----------



## ZonMachi (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow what's the music in the video it sounds pretty good  Man that must be fun traveling 42 countries.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 2, 2008)

lol every time


PS: voices were changed for protection


----------



## TwinBlades (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are two videos of really AMAZING Korean guitarist. The first video is a 12 year old kid named Sungha Jung and he plays many other songs and is really good. The 2nd one is Jeong-Hyun Lim a 24 year old playing Canon Rock. I wanted to share this because it's AWSOME and I'm thinking of getting a guitar too. Oh by the way the person who uploaded the 2nd video isnt the actual person, the real person is funtwo. Enjoy XD.


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 3, 2008)

Some dutch commercial about a webshop.
(At the end, it says, "one more reason to buy at bol.com")


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 4, 2008)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Some dutch commercial about a webshop.
> (At the end, it says, "one more reason to buy at bol.com")


her face is priceless!!!! XD


----------



## imz (Oct 5, 2008)

like animal crossing? How about Awesome crossing!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Mr Crow (Oct 27, 2008)

watch the video then read the spoiler you wont get it unless you watch the video first





Spoiler



cut my steak into pieces!!
this is a plastic fork
starvation 
no feeding dont give a f***k if i drool while im eating


----------



## Minox (Oct 31, 2008)

Mr Crow said:
			
		

> watch the video then read the spoiler you wont get it unless you watch the video first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd


----------



## Trolly (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha, this is the most awesome thing I've seen in my life:


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 6, 2008)

Best smosh vid IMO


----------



## Galacta (Nov 8, 2008)

SO FUNNY!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 8, 2008)

.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
Original


----------



## Licardo7 (Nov 15, 2008)

FUNNY---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7putw2A4FiI


----------



## Anakir (Nov 19, 2008)

It's best to know what the reference is before viewing this video.

Original song: Mariah Carey - Touch My Body



1:09 LOLLL "oh you love my cock"


----------



## Raika (Nov 19, 2008)

Prank Call: Burger King

Nintendo Prank Call


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry if this is common but I never saw it before. Pretty damn funny.

*Warning* Pornographic in nature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=aRsN2pftgvc


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## kobykaan (Dec 1, 2008)

What did people expect !?

Britney Spears at her VERY BEST!


----------



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Gundam Hare Hare Yukai!


----------



## Lee79 (Dec 3, 2008)

THE BEST CAT VIDEO YOU'LL EVER SEE


----------



## granville (Dec 4, 2008)

This one is pretty priceless. If you like Mario Kart, watch it!


----------



## shaunj66 (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been lol'ing at this for a few days now


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 7, 2008)

Hilarious from MadTV last night (Geico "We hired a celeberity...." paraody with Elmo)


----------



## ganons (Dec 7, 2008)

the cat and mario kart vids are very good


----------



## Sorox (Dec 11, 2008)

Best F**king VIDEO EVER!!!! (by me)


And this videos okay too. (not by me)
There no embeding link for this so sorry.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL88a0jP6ZE


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## cosmiccinema (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 14, 2008)

This is an amazing vid, it's been going around the dorm for a few days now.


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry if it's been posted, I dont have the patience to go through 35 pages lol...


----------



## Minox (Dec 17, 2008)

gblock247 said:
			
		

> Sorry if it's been posted, I dont have the patience to go through 35 pages lol...


Fixed it for you


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.pwnordie.com/videos/117b00e2ca/...om-victor-fiori


----------



## b2cool (Dec 21, 2008)

love the song


----------



## Noitora (Dec 21, 2008)

b2cool said:
			
		

> love the song


fixed for ya.


----------



## Lee79 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ninjas Protest Pirate Festival 

You have to watch to the end.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



New Link http://www.bcast.co.nz/videos/452/ninjas-p...e-festival.html


----------



## Lee79 (Dec 26, 2008)

cowboys herding cats


----------



## Lee79 (Dec 26, 2008)

Gears Of War Xmas


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 2, 2009)

The Wunder Boner! 



^3^


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah these are my  vids I've found before. Pretty hilarious


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Jan 3, 2009)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Gears Of War Xmas


Lol Hilarious!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 3, 2009)

Further proof that absolutely EVERYTHING is better
with the Benny Hill theme "Yakkity Sax".




For extra points, just how many people come out of this minivan?


----------



## granville (Jan 4, 2009)

The most epic Mario World hack ever made:



So brilliant! See if you can spot remixes from various video games in there (I heard Megaman 2, Final Fantasy, and Dragon Quest).


----------



## Raika (Jan 4, 2009)

OBJECTION!


EPIC TURNABOUT!


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 5, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Further proof that absolutely EVERYTHING is better
> with the Benny Hill theme "Yakkity Sax".
> 
> 
> ...



Flippin tremendous!!!


----------



## Zesu-chan (Jan 8, 2009)

Jon Lajoie is hilarious. This is probably my favorite video by him.


----------



## granville (Jan 12, 2009)

Priceless.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 13, 2009)

EPIC!!


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.nbc.com/Saturday_Night_Live/vid.../#share_content

Neil Patrick Harris is AWESOME!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: cause NBC already took the sum bitch down


----------



## imz (Jan 16, 2009)

AYDS


----------



## BumFace (Jan 17, 2009)

Best remake of Welcome to the Jungle


----------



## Defiance (Jan 20, 2009)

Song - Daggmask (Dreamnation)
I've lately been really getting into this song.


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 22, 2009)

Super Mario 3 drummer.....



Holy crap!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some of his other stuff.....


Macgyver





The Simpsons





William Tell


----------



## Anakir (Jan 22, 2009)

I lol'ed pretty hard.


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sm0WGlIb-I...feature=related


----------



## masdeeper (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 25, 2009)

Everyone's favorite Pirate song,
in Icelandic.
(Who'd have thought it'd be even better?)


----------



## granville (Jan 28, 2009)

This proves pandas are both adorable an hilarious:


----------



## Brian117 (Jan 28, 2009)

Got loads. Remove if there's too many.


----------



## Lord Toon (Jan 28, 2009)

Eh...Why not. This is me freestyling:


----------



## Trolly (Jan 28, 2009)

New Coldplay video for Life in Technicolor II is pure win:


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 29, 2009)

Banned Super Bowl PETA ad...



wow....


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 29, 2009)

The "Unedited" version of the Heidi Klum GH: World Tour ad



Why does the FCC have to be prudes for


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## Defiance (Jan 30, 2009)

Lets not forget:


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 1, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I lol'ed pretty hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, The rainbow road one is extremely gay...

Lol I have this: http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=_TiQCJXpbKg

Click the link please, I still don't get the youtube embed. xD


----------



## ren3g4de (Feb 1, 2009)

ncie


----------



## Knarf (Feb 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/knarfxgamer

Check out my youtube. It's all about hacking/modding.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Feb 2, 2009)

this one is like holy shit wtf
a mix of the ssbb characters + soul eaters opening


----------



## Dr.Stiles (Feb 3, 2009)

CookieMaster said:
			
		

> this one is like holy shit wtf
> a mix of the ssbb characters + soul eaters opening



Lol, link looks emo.


----------



## GameSoul (Feb 5, 2009)

Don't bother the prez when he's watching the superbowl.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 6, 2009)

Spoiler: An oldie but goodie...


----------



## BumFace (Feb 6, 2009)

not sure if this has been posted but its this:







so funny!

if doesn't appear..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9onvD6CkCvc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdLCEwEFCMU...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfhPFWloYIw...feature=related

Edit: how could i forget these vids! first ones a song about LIDL, 2nd is about Moobs-Man boobs


----------



## cupajoe (Feb 8, 2009)

Woo woo!


----------



## AtomicBlue (Feb 25, 2009)

Look up 'benny the super cop", it's hilarious.


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Wabsta (Mar 4, 2009)

CookieMaster said:
			
		

> this one is like holy shit wtf
> a mix of the ssbb characters + soul eaters opening


wooooooooow, that reeeaaaally nice!

I like this one btw:


----------



## VVoltz (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted this before or not:
This is the best of the bunch.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 25, 2009)

The only thing faster than this guy's punch
is Toni closing crap threads.

WHAM!


----------



## gblock247 (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## Lee79 (Mar 27, 2009)

How to beat your child at video games.


----------



## Orc (Mar 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _A skit that went great until someone made it all awesome._


----------



## Acenima (Apr 12, 2009)

those r some funny vids


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## BumFace (Apr 12, 2009)

so funny


----------



## Martiin (Apr 13, 2009)

slapfest


----------



## MrDillDough (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iiYl5HTSWc

8)


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 15, 2009)

Love this


----------



## test84 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was searching for original version of 2 girls 1 cup but all I could find was crap, would somone *PM me *its original link please?


----------



## DrYHeLL (Apr 16, 2009)

test84 said:
			
		

> I was searching for original version of 2 girls 1 cup but all I could find was crap, would somone *PM me *its original link please?



Why? WHY! Why in Gods name would you want to perform such a gruesome task?


----------



## test84 (Apr 16, 2009)

curiosity killed the rrrr test84?!


----------



## Defiance (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## War (Apr 19, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> > _A skit that went great until someone made it all awesome._


NO.
FUCKING.
WAY.


----------



## Lee79 (Apr 19, 2009)

4 Year Old COD 5 Addict (Warning contains swearing and smack talking)



A player experience study for the Spore team lasting a year, with 59 gamers playing 393 individual hours of the game. EA and the gamers were kind enough to allow us to show you this rare glimpse at the outtakes of video game research.


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## El-ahrairah (Apr 26, 2009)

For all you Fight Club fans:


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Apr 29, 2009)

(Don't worry it's safe for work and school)


----------



## da_head (Apr 29, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> (Don't worry it's safe for work and school)


who's indie? (i assume its the guy who didn't get punched lol)


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 29, 2009)

does youtube poop.......allowed?


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 29, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Independent developers.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 29, 2009)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> (Don't worry it's safe for work and school)


Oh god, seeing that guy who wanted to make a company was hilarious.


----------



## gblock247 (Apr 30, 2009)

"Peoples have kids theys tryin to feed for the special and you mean to tell me we can't feed our kids cause you alls didn't order enough chicken?!?"

Gold....pure f'n gold!


----------



## Defiance (Apr 30, 2009)

Surprised this hasn't shown up earlier...


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 1, 2009)

You like Family Guy? Sure, we all do. But, have you ever seen the FG pilots? 



This one was actually shown on Cartoon Network. I remember watching it back in the 90s, later on I always thought FG reminded me of this short. I never knew, lol!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 1, 2009)

Nin10doFan: Thanks man, I'd forgotten all about that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSI FTW!


----------



## Domination (May 1, 2009)

sorry if they've been posted but here are my fave videos:


----------



## El-ahrairah (May 13, 2009)

A really well done remix of the Love Lab song from Rhythm Heaven!


----------



## Lee79 (May 14, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 - Super Smash Brothers 64 Intro


80s anti piracy video lol

we don't want all the games to go down a blackhole!


----------



## Trolly (May 16, 2009)

The guy's voice at the end is class, I so wanna go with that aha.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 17, 2009)

Hey can anybody pass this guy a chair?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 20, 2009)

Just thought I would link this video up. Rather interesting documentary that is sure to be of interest to some around here (I am not especially interested in most of the topics it covers but I found the video fascinating none the less).


----------



## drobekri (May 20, 2009)




----------



## updowners (May 23, 2009)




----------



## Da Foxx (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Domination (May 28, 2009)

fix'd


----------



## artooor (May 28, 2009)

Have no fear, Objection Man is here!


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 30, 2009)




----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2009)

lol thjis made me laugh =P


----------



## Domination (Jun 6, 2009)

Super Mario bros. People = Nintendo. This is epic


----------



## BumFace (Jun 10, 2009)

Stop those Muggers!



and a nasty one....It's a mouth based video game!




but it's funny


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 14, 2009)

Don't fuck with Kim John Il....


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 15, 2009)

..........................................



A..waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay....


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 15, 2009)

I love the Cheers Beer commercials! I wish I could try a bottle of it.


----------



## R1C3 N1NJA (Jun 22, 2009)

THIS IS A MUST SEE!


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 22, 2009)

^I Came.


This Video = /thread


----------



## Smatchmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Three of the best music videos ever. Ever.



Girl pole dancing with over-sized matches, fire, things on fire; these should be requirements for any rock video.



Kick ass cover of one of Miss'ippi's greatest musical contributions.



I'll find out what this song's about... one day. Sounds great, tho.

The Greatest Freak Out vid posted above is just beyond awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's definite YouTube gold.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 1, 2009)

The amazing fingers of Valentina Lisitsa

Katt Williams on Michael Jackson (before Michael died, obviously)

Informative film about British birds


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 16, 2009)

The new video my brother made, its a lolfest:


----------



## Defiance (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Big Kong Boss (Jul 17, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> ^I Came.
> 
> 
> This Video = /thread


Even better.

.....maybe.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 17, 2009)

That is such a cool remix



LEEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOY JENKINS


----------



## Lee79 (Jul 29, 2009)

super michael jackson bros


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Deleted-167431 (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## Omega_2 (Sep 11, 2009)

This has me all WTFROFL XD


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> This has me all WTFROFL XD



Fixed 



You only need the code after the v=  in the youtube address

...youtube.com/watch?v=*86wKWjvUD50*

So you only need the part in bold.


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## Lelouch (Sep 19, 2009)

sorry one more, lol!


----------



## alidsl (Sep 22, 2009)

Edit:


----------



## dokuganru (Sep 26, 2009)




----------



## iffy525 (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 29, 2009)

Even th ive seen the counter strike for kids before its still gr8  cheers from remindin me


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Oct 7, 2009)

n64 kid - original:.  it would be nice for nintendo to see their consoles to be that welcome


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2009)

No more of this



Or how to hardmod a DS


----------



## ZeroTm (Oct 20, 2009)

Dude that fat kid throws the rock like a girl.


----------



## Splych (Oct 20, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> I don't remember if I posted this before or not:
> This is the best of the bunch.


lulz. Epic.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 28, 2009)

FUNNY

MASTER CHIEF VRS. SAMUS! BEST VID EVAR!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 28, 2009)

Blind man playing Cricket


----------



## Redsquirrel (Oct 30, 2009)

cant stop laughing


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Oct 31, 2009)

Hitler finds out about the DSi LL


----------



## Raika (Oct 31, 2009)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> Hitler finds out about the DSi LL


I lol'd so hard!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Oct 31, 2009)

There are lots of Hitler videos on Youtube.

Hitler banned fron Xbox Live


Hitler Banned from Live part 2


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Depravo (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 1, 2009)

This one always gets me laughing


----------



## Raika (Nov 1, 2009)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> This one always gets me laughing







Holy shit, that was funny as hell!


----------



## casidepro (Nov 6, 2009)

Whahaha funny as hell!


----------



## Uzumakijl (Nov 6, 2009)

Dunno if already posted but whatever..


----------



## Defiance (Nov 17, 2009)

This video is hilarious, especially if you live near Cleveland:



It's ashamed that they removed the second video (for no adequate reason whatsoever).  Also, be sure to read the description..  You subconscious mind wants you to...

EDIT:  Post 666!  It wasn't planned at all!  Hmm...


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 17, 2009)

I made a topic about this video but no-one seems to look at it.


----------



## <Luke> (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKVVvMJFseE

Filipino Kid Dancing (He doesn't realize he is on Youtube yet)


----------



## <Luke> (Nov 18, 2009)

Edit: Woops. Double Post. My Bad.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 21, 2009)

Thriller (Saitone 8bit tribute)


----------



## casidepro (Nov 21, 2009)

I loved this


----------



## Superelitecody (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## casidepro (Nov 21, 2009)

fix'd


----------



## pinesal (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Nov 25, 2009)

Pretty good, but if there wasn't a music overdub it wouldn't have been really recognizable.


----------



## Lee79 (Nov 27, 2009)

FireEmblemGuy said:
			
		

> Pretty good, but if there wasn't a music overdub it wouldn't have been really recognizable.



That was cool nice find but i think it needs the music so you know what is going on if you get my drift.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 must of taken a long time to workout and program that.


----------



## casidepro (Nov 27, 2009)

anybody knows this


----------



## Lelouch (Dec 8, 2009)

oh boy


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 18, 2009)

I love Amy Winehouses music, but good god what a bleedin crackhead!


----------



## updowners (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## Lee79 (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## RebelX (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Lee79 (Dec 25, 2009)

Fixed


----------



## Chopders (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Eerpow (Dec 30, 2009)

Hahahaha! Has anybody here heard about Dr.Bombay before?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







This song is better though!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





When I was about seven my friend bought the Dr.Bombay CD and used to play it in kindergarten. BTW my friend is Indian.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 31, 2009)

*VS.*


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> *VS.*


none


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Lee79 (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii kid wins the battle because he cried


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that Xbox360 One


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

Lelouch said:
			
		

> oh boy


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 5, 2010)

Olyfes said:
			
		

> -snip-



lol, 
you are to lazy to carry an mp3 player with you? no desire for cablesalat? aren't able to multitask, meant speaking to friends and hear music at the same time? no prob, with a friend like that; audio and video media players implemented XD


----------



## Lee79 (Jan 11, 2010)

How Tough are NES Games? Through a series of experiments.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 11, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about this?


----------



## xalphax (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## DCG (Mar 3, 2010)

wtf another live action film ?!?    of zelda!?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKGehSw5ht8&feature=fvw


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 4, 2010)

Sc4rFac3d said:
			
		

> I liked this Wii vs PS3 spoof like they did with the PC vs MAC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link is dead but i found another:


----------



## Lee79 (Mar 4, 2010)

Cats Getting High  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Those treadmill guys from YouTube have a new vid.



And why is this not a Sticky Topic anymore?


----------



## WiiThoko (Mar 5, 2010)

Part 2:


These videos are awesome...



yes, I made them....


----------



## Depravo (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

What's so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about that video? I think it's more like :omgsoawesome:!


----------



## Satangel (May 23, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What's so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but they don't have that here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So amazing, his voice is very special, never heard anything like it.
If he releases a single, it's going to be awesome. They'll just perfect his voice then, making it even more beautiful.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

I just hope Disney doesn't hire him and make him the new Hannah Montana, or that some random dude hires him and makes him the new Justin Bieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although, if he would sing with the kind of voice he has now, I think I might give his songs a listen


----------



## Raika (May 23, 2010)




----------



## MarioBrotha (May 23, 2010)




----------



## XLarge (May 23, 2010)

Olyfes said:
			
		

>


what movie was on the cassette


----------



## FlameTakuya (May 24, 2010)

_*GALACTIC TRANSFORRRRRMMMMMM*_


----------



## exangel (May 25, 2010)




----------



## naglaro00 (May 25, 2010)




----------



## Satangel (May 28, 2010)




----------



## xzxero (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 22, 2010)

Funny-ass motorbike rider revs the bike then it seems to fight back and drag him through the air like superman into a stationary car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fail.

Guy on big wheel rides a ramp and back flips and successfully lands second time around, this was on Rude Tube (UK TV show featuring best youtube videos)


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 22, 2010)

Ray William Johnson. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 22, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Ray William Johnson. 'Nuff said.


Am I the only one who hates him?
Stupid attention whore.


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 22, 2010)

wabsta said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I do too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 22, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As do I. He doesn't do anything cool at all. He just takes a funny viral video and tries to make funny comments on it. And that is what most YouTubers don't get: adding commentary to a funny video just makes you look like a complete douchebag. Especially if you're trying to be funny.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 23, 2010)

MarioBrotha said:
			
		

> QUOTE(xzxero @ Jun 21 2010, 02:05 AM)


Wth.............


----------



## Marlonguppy (Jun 23, 2010)

Thats YouTube gold! xD


----------



## exangel (Jun 28, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow;

and

Holy AWESOME.  My jaw dropped for #2.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 28, 2010)

that's how you make a remix


----------



## alidsl (Jul 1, 2010)

Monty Python Argument clinic:


----------



## Minox (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## DeadLocked (Jul 6, 2010)

This isn't offensive to all koreans mainly just kim jong il


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Cermage (Jul 7, 2010)

DOUBLE RAINBOWW


----------



## iFish (Jul 7, 2010)

:3


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jul 7, 2010)

Any music by them:

http://www.youtube.com/user/PomplamooseMusic

Music tracks are recorded separately and individually and then compiled to make the final product. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 8, 2010)

Cermage said:
			
		

> DOUBLE RAINBOWW



And the new, improved Auto-tune version:



I can't stop listening to this for some reason.  Brilliant.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 10, 2010)

Found this to be awesome. Does someone recognize it?


----------



## kicknhorse (Jul 16, 2010)

The only reason for Youtube to exist. There is no other need for it except for Jozin.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 16, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> *video*
> Found this to be awesome. Does someone recognize it?


Parallax, I believe.

EDIT: My mistake, it's Wizball. The title of the video should have been a clue. I have versions of both in my OCRemix folder.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 16, 2010)

^OMG.. it's so scary


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Dter ic (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## darkranboria (Jul 27, 2010)

Strut that ass, strut that ass, strut that, strut that ass, strut that ass.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 28, 2010)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## VashTS (Jul 30, 2010)

that is the funniest cry ever!! lol hard, hard as hell...


----------



## BreadMaster (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, a video I made:


----------



## Depravo (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## SixtySixHundred (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll never be quite the same person again after watching that....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 30, 2010)

Best video ever.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 31, 2010)

Jimmy Fallon is awesome at being Neil Young


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 2, 2010)

I previously mentioned this in the shoutbox. Check out their other stuff too, they're very funny.
(Also, first post in this thread)


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 5, 2010)

I loled at this for quite a while. Don't know if this has been posted already...but here it is:

(Alternate movie ending for "Inception")


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## fairlyevenparents (Aug 9, 2010)

xzxero said:
			
		

>



Just a normal Sunday at the crystal methodist chruch...
"Shake it like a polaroid picture" jk


----------



## Lee79 (Aug 9, 2010)

EMINEM Not Afraid Parody: Key of Awesome #26


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 13, 2010)

Deleted : Because my YouTube wouldn't work.


----------



## metamaster (Aug 14, 2010)

A weird Pokemon spoof I found a few years ago:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

LMAO!!!!!



Mommy said "Ah ah ah!!!"
And daddy said "Ah ah ah ah too girly!!"


----------



## Fudge (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow....WOOOOW.
I don't know if I should be posting it here or in User-submit news!
If only he told us if this were pre-rendered or gameplay footage!


----------



## Veho (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't know if it's been posted already, can't be arsed to check.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 26, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Don't know if it's been posted already, can't be arsed to check.


I have... several questions for that man.


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 26, 2010)

Probably already posted.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

Veho, that video was fantastic.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Goddamn!


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2010)

Time to play some Duck Hunt


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 3, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Time to play some Duck Hunt
> C0SnrLksc2w


That was hilarious!


----------



## Mantis41 (Sep 3, 2010)

This guy has to make a last minute decision to kill the throttle and come back down after some asshole parks his truck in his way up the top.


----------



## Devante (Sep 9, 2010)

I searched this entire thread for a music video I saw here a long time ago.
It was a Japanese girl music group with a comdedian saying AIIIEEEEN!! and making funny faces


----------



## VashTS (Sep 17, 2010)

this needs a resurgence,  anyone got a good site for funny youtube vids as they come out?


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 20, 2010)

xDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!

 xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## admotonic (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2F4EFYM_MA


----------



## Wasmachinemann (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59yk9ojCUsQ
Best Bomfunk MC's - Freestyler cover ever, Really.


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Lee79 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Dub FX*


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Mantis41 (Nov 2, 2010)

Language warning




EDIT: POSTED THE WRONG FUCKING VIDEO.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## VashTS (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Vigilante (Nov 20, 2010)

man this guy is just racist

pyscho dog nigtmare


----------



## Juanmatron (Nov 21, 2010)

LMAO!


----------



## Attila13 (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't know if these were post earlier but here they are!



Spoiler



[title:Funny and Amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]





Spoiler



[title:*WARNING! +18*





]



Hope you guys enjoyed! For more just ask! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.
All videos are owned by they rightful owners!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> P.S.
> All videos are owned by they rightful owners!


Well, obviously.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 28, 2010)

4 year old calls Police for maths help xD

FEAR the evil panda!

BUNNIES! Feel the cuteness~

dunno if any of these hav been posted b4, soz if they hav~


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 3, 2010)

got to add
Canon in rock by jery c


----------



## naved.islam14 (Dec 7, 2010)

Sonic and Shadow Caramel Dansen 

I thought it was funny in the normal speed but its funnier when its faster. ROFL and read the comments.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 12, 2010)

I WANNA BE AN ASS.
This is the best 35 minute movie(WHAT?!) I have seen. Not lying. I just finished it


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 14, 2010)

Very old, but awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (My opinion! )


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 15, 2010)

Check this out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Isn't she cute?


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 15, 2010)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fucking creepy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & sawesome at the same time)


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 19, 2010)

Life is short isn't it?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 19, 2010)

In reality I only saw that advert broadcast on TV a single time during its tenure.


----------



## Mantis41 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## Dter ic (Dec 20, 2010)

go Michael Jackson


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> go Michael Jackson


This is really awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S.


Spoiler: Off topic




You're almost at 1000 post my dear friend... Aren't you impatient to be an "orange" one?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 20, 2010)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> This is really awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lawl :fail: i know, being at 1,000 is whjat i'd deamed of being in. makes me feel spiecial


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 20, 2010)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is even FAR AWESOME:


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Do you think that Santa is horny?


----------



## monkat (Dec 23, 2010)

Don't judge it by the preview - it's actually really awesome.

I admire whoever made it....it's fucking gold!


----------



## chemistryfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

This video is awesome!



Spoiler: ?????????? - Stalking Cat -


----------



## whoomph (Dec 25, 2010)

I know a lot of people have seen this already but I couldn't find any reference to it on gbatemp so...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 25, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Don't judge it by the preview - it's actually really awesome.
> 
> I admire whoever made it....it's fucking gold!


Best video ever.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Can we live forever... ?


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 25, 2010)

Old and Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mortal Kombat... ?


Spoiler



[titleh yeah...?]



Parody made by some Romanian university Students for an old but good Romanian song... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[title: OMFG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]



Another old but good Romanian (Gypsy) Song called "manele" (speed up => Better then chipmunk! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler: Seriously...?







Do you heard about the good old Romanian car called Dacia? (the old ones made in 1996?) Here it is in action making a burnout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Say what...?


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 25, 2010)

meh...


----------



## ball2012003 (Dec 25, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot your[/sarcasm] tag.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 27, 2010)

This made me lol so hard
I'm A Wii - PS3 vs. Wii


----------



## whoomph (Dec 27, 2010)

Any Drowning Pool fans in the house?

@Juanmatron "Michael Quest 3" vid is brilliant. So many games


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 27, 2010)

Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







]


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Mazor (Jan 3, 2011)

Even though it didn't make me want to buy any 7UP, that was actually good for a commercial.

Also, even though a bit old:


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 3, 2011)

Why did you betray me...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








P.S.
Give me a reply guys saying if you like or not the videos I post here?


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 4, 2011)

Pokemon...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Really...?






Oldest video ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Pong...Pong






Michael Jackson attacks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Run Away...!






Pokemon will kill your PC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[title: I mean it...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


This newer gets old!


Spoiler: Never!







Have fun guys!


----------



## Veho (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Attila13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Are you old enough to have a girlfriend? 


Spoiler



[title: Yes, I am! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


Yawn?


Spoiler: YAWN!






Excited (Pokémon)Kid


Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ] 

More Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Are you excited?


Spoiler: Yes!!!!!!!



Nintendo64!!!!!!!!!!


Nintendo Wii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee79 (Jan 22, 2011)

*How To Make People Paranoid 4*


*Man Playing Xbox Kinect Kicks Cat Across The Room(I Love cats its just this is funny)*


----------



## ChubbySpam (Jan 25, 2011)

Haha planet bboy parody fail

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdrhNIv43P4


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Scary Maze Game reaction


----------



## Velotix (Jan 29, 2011)

We put our faith in Blast Hardchesse

Hope this hasn't been  posted and you guys like it. If you like them I'll look around for more like them.


----------



## monkat (Jan 29, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, right!?

I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Round Kick Cat*


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> *Round Kick Cat*


Funny video!


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 29, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Why did you betray me...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, I saw that video already while I was searching funny videos that time on YouTube, but the video's still funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Here's mine:


----------



## SNESuser (Jan 29, 2011)

1.: sry for my bad english i hope you understand me =P-.-

2.some kids who are fighting against. i made a street fighter video from them



3.or this three videos from my school =P the most of my contacts are laughing when they saw this movies


----------



## Warren_303 (Jan 29, 2011)

My brother's friend made this one, I've never had four loko but this is funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8rIDyfoWA0


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Scary Maze Game reaction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so cats don't always land on their feet


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 30, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Thanks for the comment on one of my videos!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 30, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Scary Maze Game reaction


Come on, that's gotta be fake.


----------



## Shockwind (Jan 30, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I don't think it's fake. Look at it closely.


----------



## Attila13 (Jan 30, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually it is fake... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because you can't break a screen so easily!


----------



## Sumea (Jan 30, 2011)

Dexter is pretty cool guy, eh plays dirty games in his boss' office and isn't afraid of anything.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 3, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look closely at the inside of your monitor, especially the fact it contains a metal plate at the back.  It was a skit on Saturday Night Live.


Anyway, here's an explanation of the difference between England, Great Britiain, the British Isles and the United Kingdom.


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice vid BlueStar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So True


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Nice vid BlueStar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already saw this but it's awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler: Most important mission in the world!



Your mission is "blablablabla"


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Attila13 (Feb 8, 2011)

Random Crazy Faces! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]e7pbKQQG0t0[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 12, 2011)

Another funny video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]HBaZ7z-x7NQ[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Feb 12, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> Another funny video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha most of it's gunny i liked the one with the boxing gloves, the dog in the toilet and some other.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 12, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd at the rest of the video and I also lol'd at the dog with boxing gloves inside the toilet bowl. The boy ran away 'cause he's very scared and he didn't expect an dog toy to show up.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]t5sTBrs4fhQ[/youtube]






 you could say this is pr0n???
(although, just listening to the balloon noises makes this quite funny xD)


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> [youtube]t5sTBrs4fhQ[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: You mean...



p0rn?


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 14, 2011)

Rémi Kart is back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[youtube]KT1pWo0WZJE[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 14, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...he doesn't. When styled that way it's supposed to be like that.

Anyway...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8sCxgFSAKU[/youtube]

This is an advert on the TV. I found it hilarious the first time around.


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 14, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Attila13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry! I didn't know that!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2011)

{{}}


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 15, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 18, 2011)

*MINECRAFT: The Last Minecart*
[youtube]8uyxVmdaJ-w[/youtube]


----------



## moodswinger (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqnrHM4bUa0[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 19, 2011)

[youtube]UdbHiDnbhb0[/youtube]


----------



## whoomph (Feb 23, 2011)

One for the Brits. I lold hard.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kclq2zGQy4w[/youtube]
awful quality but NOT dubbed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[youtube]7jdy_42n2uQ[/youtube]
possibly dubbed. unsure


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 25, 2011)

[youtube]gL2LV6VLFms[/youtube]


----------



## boof222 (Feb 26, 2011)

[youtube]JP9Q5qwF7Jc[/youtube] [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjTKLFASeSI[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0g9uOOh0ZmQ&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## metamaster (Mar 4, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLIkjWFNAKI[/youtube]


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does your grandpa dance like this?



Spoiler



[title: Maybe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]Sorry but for a strange reason it say's that "The video you requested is not available... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Click here to watch it!


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well thanks to Goli this has been on a pretty much perpetual loop for the last twelve hours.



Spoiler



[youtube]x6UurRhIgD0[/youtube]



I can't help it. It's so relentlessly happy sounding. Even though I can't understand most of it I still have it on constantly because it cheers me up.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

Then you have probably heard of this, huh?

[youtube]viycVSrrCXk[/youtube]

Personally my favorite.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 5, 2011)

Actually no, that wasn't one I'd heard. I have now, hence why it's downloading to my player as we speak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There was one point there when the dancing thing in your avatar synched up perfectly with the beat of the song. It was rather amusing.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know if this guy is just making everyone laugh and I don't even know if this is real or fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[youtube]Ws5M63-lmEE[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]ARhQNM4OTPI[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 6, 2011)

Attila13 said:
			
		

> Sorry but for a strange reason it say's that "The video you requested is not available...


Because embedding was disabled.


----------



## Lee79 (Mar 6, 2011)

[youtube]UcTLJ692F70[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]0-x1cjHo18I[/youtube]


----------



## Huguini (Mar 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJ17jR1RaRQ[/youtube]


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 9, 2011)

Falling


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 10, 2011)

[youtube]9ixmNwe6dgs[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08BqaSuEE_w[/youtube]


----------



## Nujui (Mar 12, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-T2I6sEsrY&feature=feedlik[/youtube]


----------



## Cuelhu (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU1x8Ll62QE[/youtube]
=3


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 17, 2011)

Scream!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OR it's a sooong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler



[title: Turn your volume down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2xzWbRwOio[/youtube]


Scared baby!


Spoiler



[title: Mom is scary! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oxmRT2YWw[/youtube]
*Hold down 4 for humor (watch the baby's hand, saw on a comment)*


----------



## Dter ic (Mar 17, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYnsfV5N2n8&feature=relmfu[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKB4h9gvmm0[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY6tCnu-1Do&feature=fvwrel[/youtube]


----------



## Jan1tor (Mar 17, 2011)

I think this is one of the best LOGO videos ever!!Logorama from matrosphera on Vimeo.

">Logo Rama


----------



## metamaster (Mar 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

metamaster said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI[/youtube]


I lol'd so hard when I saw the dog's funny face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Check this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/in...on-gma-24642455


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

I love this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I lol'd so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]WN7u6A8bnaM[/youtube]

[youtube]cJsIPUw5ckQ[/youtube]


----------



## CJL18 (Apr 1, 2011)

well it's mostly black so it's mostly audio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hsL-1gS4MI


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 2, 2011)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> well it's mostly black so it's mostly audio
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hsL-1gS4MI


That's not "best youtube video" and it's not even funny. Why are you posting this, I mean I saw it has 1 dislike and 0 likes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is THAT your video?


----------



## Lee79 (Apr 5, 2011)

gets better each episode

[youtube]RVlGm-s7Lz8[/youtube]

[youtube]m9nVENReGBY[/youtube]

[youtube]wo1hW6_-d_Q[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXOgshU_sek[/youtube]


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 5, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpMpOktEVVE[/youtube]


----------



## gloweyjoey (Apr 8, 2011)

[youtube]fZi4JxbTwPo[/youtube]





 this  made me rofl


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 9, 2011)

I lol'd when I watched this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]LkOnsIhIcu8[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zn7-fVtT16k[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 16, 2011)

[youtube]42qXnIRdQuw[/youtube]


----------



## bashscrazy (Apr 17, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZpBpooEL7g[/youtube]


----------



## unseen4ce (Apr 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SV9o3FTpAf0[/youtube]


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 20, 2011)

[youtube]mofGiYVcTMM[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 20, 2011)

---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ---> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --->


----------



## Attila13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Did you guys miss me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*Techno chicken*


Spoiler



[title: They say it's better than Bieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_2_EJogf2A[/youtube]



*Megastar in Romania*(The fun part starts at *1:23*, I mean the best part, because the whole video is fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler



[title: Only you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsBrcHAMyNU[/youtube]















Spoiler



[title: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCn1Nm1Xo4A[/youtube]



*P.S.*
Hey, guys!
Just a question.... Would you agree that from now on who posts more than a new video, to put it in spoiler tags?  So that the pages could load faster?

Post your answer if you want if you agree or not...


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 20, 2011)

All hail the BeatBoxing King!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[titleubstep Beatboxing!!][youtube]Ud1pMf-UnmQ[/youtube]


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 21, 2011)

[youtube]7zbBIu7YL9E[/youtube]

never gets old xD


----------



## Urza (Apr 24, 2011)

[youtube]gnYhG_ekoH8[/youtube]


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice Just for laugh gags!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[youtube]2fCYM9ei7wQ[/youtube]


----------



## coolness (Apr 24, 2011)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Nice Just for laugh gags!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i almost died from laughing


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 25, 2011)

I lol'd so hard while I'm watching it!


----------



## Dter ic (May 1, 2011)

Spoiler: NSFW




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOBKNz-Ht2U[/youtube]





Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOw5D2-h7L4[/youtube]





Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bmjS7gkLXBg[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWn_1yOFpfU[/youtube]


----------



## BlueStar (May 9, 2011)

I was at this game, however I was doing the exact opposite of this guy.  Although I was probably making the same amount of noise.

[youtube]ZQYob9E0q-Y[/youtube]

Also, new Lonely Island vid

[youtube]GI6CfKcMhjY[/youtube]


----------



## Hydreigon (May 10, 2011)

This is why we should never mess with pandas. And Ikki.


Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjdjvwvgKjc&[/youtube]


----------



## Hachibei (May 25, 2011)

Don't know if it's been posted before, but this is FREAKING HILARIOUS. 

[youtube]R_bx_9QYt7k[/youtube]

[youtube]i3mvIYeS964[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (May 29, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeNYDwbm9qw[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9d8Wn1Za4o[/youtube]


----------



## m_babble (Jun 4, 2011)

A few recent favorites:

Guy Rapping About Smoking A Blunt Passes Out From A Blunt.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BP9fufgNY8s

I GOT A DICK NOT A PUSSY: IM A [censored]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5vOi8VNIhI


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 7, 2011)

just watch it...worst ending to a game, ever. So bad it's good.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> just watch it...worst ending to a game, ever. So bad it's good.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfdARaxo9FQ[/youtube]

Strangest S**t I've ever watched.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 17, 2011)

[youtube]YNmRXU1sxvg[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2011)

lol


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 17, 2011)

An Oldie But Goodie

[youtube]Q5im0Ssyyus[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 17, 2011)

[youtube]UmQ5LsNMXZ4[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rage quit NSFW

[youtube]_E96i-u_5E0[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Jun 19, 2011)

Final Combat TF2 parody game
[youtube]dGmqIkhjEPE[/youtube]

[youtube]nXX38RwBgfw[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Veho (Jun 21, 2011)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> Final Combat TF2 parody game


That's actually Battlefield Heroes. 


Super Mario on an 8x8 LED panel. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZcxFSu2_6k[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 24, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeNYDwbm9qw&NR=1[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAaE7sJahiw&feature=feedu[/youtube]


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 24, 2011)

[youtube]ZaOVNqA7lBA[/youtube]


----------



## Ikki (Jun 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4u5L4um0c[/youtube]


----------



## .Chris (Jun 29, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4u5L4um0c[/youtube]


I. Love. This.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 29, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4u5L4um0c[/youtube]


Oh lolz! I can't stop laughing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On the other side, I also love it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 1, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ybufq1T5io[/youtube]
Watch the *whole thing*. It gets awesome at 0:50.


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 8, 2011)

and

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOlI5Qiq-9g[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2011)

[youtube]LLZMk9cRK-U[/youtube]


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 22, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=493ljyoox6o&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Serina (Jul 25, 2011)

best. thread. EVAR


----------



## Nujui (Jul 27, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PukiMYhw1wo&feature=related[/youtube]​


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 9, 2011)

Isn't this the BEST CSI episode yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler



[title: Am I right or not? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmgT-rwn5W4[/youtube]


----------



## Dter ic (Aug 9, 2011)

lets go can can crazy shall we?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXcieUVLz-I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 9, 2011)

probably already there somewhere but this is epic enough

[youtube]2r4u6iDZGq0[/youtube]


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHZ7ogeVC4E[/youtube]


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 13, 2011)

[youtube]GKIChc544Zc[/youtube]


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 14, 2011)

[youtube]lLl7Qe35O64[/youtube]

The ending justifies everything else. Best part starts around 5:10


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTRjIdoblAA[/youtube]


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4dx0CEbN10[/youtube]
Yes I'm weeabooing up this thread, this guy is amazing.


----------



## machomuu (Aug 15, 2011)

[youtube]6nQzs48Tt9U[/youtube]

This guy makes some very interesting and *very* well done videos.


----------



## Mantis41 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 30, 2011)

No matter how many times I see this, it always brightens my day just that tiny little bit.

[youtube]MdA-y6J-KnY[/youtube]


----------



## Shinigami357 (Sep 6, 2011)

[youtube]qYtrnr4chfU[/youtube]


----------



## klim28 (Sep 6, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b-Z0SSyUcw[/youtube]

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Sep 6, 2011)

Here are my picks. I can't pick just one...



Spoiler: Ton of Videos



[youtube]pAwR6w2TgxY[/youtube][youtube]5GkjMZu2FrQ[/youtube]
[youtube]6mIQjxvKSqw[/youtube][youtube]t_htoSaQFf4[/youtube]
[youtube]25ClYY5mwbc[/youtube][youtube]MuOvqeABHvQ[/youtube]
[youtube]5jlD7EVSJFw[/youtube][youtube]Gluv4HzUR_s[/youtube]
[youtube]GSMCRD35ch4[/youtube][youtube]z8TdHn1vlCY[/youtube]
[youtube]DRkgH7Uu-hA[/youtube][youtube]4qCbiCxBd2M[/youtube]
[youtube]Vg0x2_BGtVs[/youtube][youtube]HqbXOptHXL4[/youtube]
[youtube]nr-SZXIVvuo[/youtube][youtube]WoSSvLpXWpM[/youtube]



I like all those videos, but I think "Draw with Me" and "Out of Sight" are my favorites.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 13, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2ZShmt19uQ&feature=relmfu[/youtube]


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 1, 2011)

[youtube]gufXf67qBcc[/youtube]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuNAE1AV4ls


----------



## VashTS (Nov 27, 2011)

here you go
[yt]mO1QBTG6EXs[/yt]

I don't like the rap, but the beat is nice. i've already ripped it and got a loop of it. maybe ill write my own rap for it.

and also
[yt]7yadHJH61gs[/yt]

goddamn i want that tab, i think i can play it too, just need the tab!


----------



## ilman (Nov 27, 2011)

dis:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR7EAdPUqvQ


----------



## loco365 (Nov 29, 2011)

I just saw this and I lol'd.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRNMjPdei5Q


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qybUFnY7Y8w


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## UtadaRumiko (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Where did this NYAN thing come from anyway...?


----------



## Depravo (Dec 22, 2011)

UtadaRumiko said:


> ^ Where did this NYAN thing come from anyway...?


The same place as every other internet meme - inside Satan's underpants.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2011)

No, you're thinking of Tac Nayn.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uDgJ9_H0gg


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2012)

wat


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KwhwPfctxM[/youtube]


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 16, 2012)

The real yellow submarine:


----------



## VashTS (Jan 20, 2012)

[yt]Teaft0Kg-Ok[/yt]

i love it. my son likes it too.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 29, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AijEQN6AuRs[/youtube]


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Todderbert (Jan 29, 2012)

[yt]Hjgefth_wck[/yt]


----------



## Celice (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYmvPqSR69g


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy shit, i was crying trying to watch this. Oh yeah, turn your volume up.


----------



## Mantis41 (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSNqzZIRlXE


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPb0po2jzfg


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 10, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> [snip]


That was epic.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 11, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USXJrvIugEo[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe not to everyone's taste, but this is one of my favourite YouTube vids.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ela3ChTzFcA[/youtube]


----------



## I_AM_BIB (Apr 1, 2012)

Those who don't find disabled-people-who-don't-mind-being-filmed-for-other-peoples-entertainment please turn away...

But TOURETTES  GUY is probably the funniest thing on the internet!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Thanatos Telos (Apr 15, 2012)

I say it's a tie.


----------



## mthrnite (May 4, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfpWanzGO5Q[/youtube]


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2012)

I won't suggest playing 52 card pick up with this guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK-qFmCdBU0


----------



## Yumi (May 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLyekKEo4g8


----------



## air2004 (Jun 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRtyqK4nbVU&feature=related


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 5, 2012)

2 cats battle!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2012)

For all you 'first', 'I find this hard to masturbate to', .... commentators

[yt]Vm2TF-XbQck[/yt]


----------



## Costello (Jul 10, 2012)

I just posted this in the shoutbox earlier...



wow


----------



## Lican (Jul 25, 2012)

Bruno Mars

"Just the Way you are"

Nice video

Katty Perry 

"Firework"


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xpxce_eLb30


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 8, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_X2tfu7o_0


----------



## Sterling (Aug 18, 2012)

Yup, I'll just leave this here...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9s5mF4KWBIM[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kenbLJ7Q1yQ (dubbed)


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 18, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 1, 2012)

Kind of kept this one a secret. It was recorded last summer when I was still fat as shit. This was my second time doing this. The first time was when I decided to have a shotgun race with a friend, and I destroyed him. Nobody knew I could do this, as I've never done it before. I still remember the first time like it was yesterday, all of my friends freaking out and yelling and everything. It's funny because the friend I went up against, he's supposedly a fast drinker and everything, and I destroyed him. Pretty much by the time I was done, he was only on his second sip. And at the end of the other video, he ends up throwing up. Anyways, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JElSBROZxis


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## teenprogramming (Oct 3, 2012)

Time to jump on the Gangnam Style train...


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 13, 2012)

https://www.youtube....h?v=yTCRwi71_ns

and one of mine


----------



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Engert (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## EbraamMorcos (Nov 11, 2012)

blue99 said:


> Angry Nintendo Nerd - TMNT


best video i have seen in a while


----------



## _V1qY (Nov 12, 2012)

Engert said:


>



Bloody nationalist.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 12, 2012)

Cloud VS Sephiroth Garry's Mod


----------



## Engert (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Engert (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Engert (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck you lady Gaga.


----------



## Black-Ice (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## pyromaniac123 (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 2, 2013)

Idk if this has been posted here yet already but it's still one of my favorite youtube videos.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Jan 6, 2013)

Hasn't changed much.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Jan 10, 2013)

*Train Simulator B***h!*



*Street Cleaning Simulator!*



*Farming Simulator Mad Skill | No Plow | 360 Crop Rotation |*



*You think im playin?*



*Adam Jensen Walks into a Bar*



*Motel Troubles*


----------



## ct_bolt (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for this thread! You have helped me kill some precious precious time... lol 



Spoiler: Mind Blow #56




Everything else by this user is awesome too.





Spoiler: Mario's Street Challenge



Watch in HD for best experience.





Spoiler: Epic Anime Time



Watch in HD for best experience.





Spoiler: Dragon Ball Forever - Gak's version




So much cooler than DBZ Evolution. Watch in HD for best experience.





Spoiler: Great YouTube Users



Vsauce2
GakAttack
might add more... I don't know yet.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought this was mighty cute :


----------



## SuperSZ (Apr 23, 2013)

Not sure if this qualifies as "best youtube videos" but whatever


----------



## gameshark (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## EMP Knightmare (Apr 23, 2013)

I enjoyed this for hours


----------



## JohnnyBlaze1986 (May 7, 2013)

I'm a wrestling fan and this is one of the funniest things I've ever seen. 



If you've ever watched Botchamania, chances are that you're familiar with this. The WORST promo ever lmao


----------



## Chary (May 7, 2013)

Skip to ~7:00 for the best part.


----------



## mechadylan (May 10, 2013)

Jack Kerouac reading an excerpt from, "On The Road" on the Steve Allen Show. Interviewer plays piano with the house band and all "beat" ensues. Man, they don't make late night talk shows like this anymore:


Spoiler









Spoiler



...and don't you know God is pooh bear?


----------



## LDAsh (May 10, 2013)

This is one damn catchy tune.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Jun 22, 2013)

best way to cook coffe for coffe addicted people

*go to 18:05*


----------



## Little (Jun 25, 2013)

Best video ever


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2013)

Japanese humor... I don't even know.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 10, 2013)

This was funny the first time, but then I didn't really find it funny the second time, but was fucking hilarious.


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 10, 2013)

that moment when you listen to this song entirely...:


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Aug 10, 2013)

and then this one, I'll stick in a spoiler


Spoiler: Look at this dog


----------



## Slamicite (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## friendband (Dec 24, 2013)

science said:


> Post the best YouTube links you can find
> 
> Afraid of pickles
> 
> Richard Dawson looses himself on family feud


 

Nice ! thanks for sharing .


----------



## steveroo (Jan 17, 2014)

andrew w k - yoga till you puke


----------



## steveroo (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Ryft (Feb 1, 2014)

Err.. what are the rules for this thread? I wanna post something funny but it has a racial slur in it... the guy uses it innocently though (you will have to see the video to understand what I mean) but it has no other curse words or anything gory.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Feb 13, 2014)

Best funniest cats ever with sound effects!


----------



## _kbnft (Feb 13, 2014)

One of my recently favorited stop motion videos.


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Mar 14, 2014)

Pray For *MH370* after 7 days was missing somewhere since Saturday.... 



Enjoy the music! You can download the MP3 song free for nice memories!


----------



## kokoras (Mar 21, 2014)

gargamel was haunting them and they are tired now..


----------



## MrEl (Apr 18, 2014)

The best video in our human history.


----------



## gameshark (Apr 18, 2014)

The best laugh i could make for you all.

have fun


----------



## Veho (May 8, 2014)




----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 3, 2014)

Non-stop Jedi Cats!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## shafty710 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2014)

Move forwards from video "The Library" through "10 - The Finale". (Mildly) NSFW. https://www.youtube.com/user/floorisnowlava/videos



antnj81 said:


>


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> Move forwards from video "The Library" through "10 - The Finale". (Mildly) NSFW. https://www.youtube.com/user/floorisnowlava/videos




I seriously never get tired of these


----------



## CyrusVN (Oct 27, 2014)

Made my day!


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is _still_ the best video on Youtube, and possibly the best in human history.



Music to my Fears.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2014)

Only posting it because of the animation:


----------



## antnj81 (Oct 31, 2014)

Veho said:


> Only posting it because of the animation:




the animation reminds me of the that old movie "Heavy Metal"


----------



## kevinskyman (Nov 5, 2014)

Your video isn't very clear


----------



## VashTS (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## flabulousfreddy (Dec 24, 2014)

If you are a wrestling fan and haven't watched these yet, shame on you. Then again, I got quite a few people who aren't wrestling fans hooked on this because of HappyScary Dean.


----------



## AboodXD (Dec 26, 2014)

Some guy yells at some cats

Hahahahaha


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 15, 2015)

saw this and it made me laugh, thought id share.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Mar 11, 2015)

Not sure if it's a prank but, I love this guy.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 11, 2015)

Title gives it away, but I still love it.


----------



## air2004 (Mar 12, 2015)

I see no videos here at all


----------



## Jayro (Mar 30, 2015)

Prepare to have your mind's anus blown wide open with _*QUANTUM LEVITATION!*_


----------



## nxwing (Apr 7, 2015)

This video wins the internet


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 27, 2015)

This vine compilation of Jerry Purpdrank is pretty funny.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (May 24, 2015)




----------



## YugamiSekai (May 25, 2015)

This is my 100th post so I went with the hypest video.


----------



## mustafag32g (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello Guys 
so today i stumbled upon this video and I gotta admit this is some serious funny shit LOl. I am sure you all know toy story from your youth lool. This theory is weird


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Jul 25, 2015)

Mind blown.  Never thought of it that way.


----------



## Digeman (Jul 26, 2015)

Me and the girlfriend made a short pokemon vid. Watch if u liek! =D


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

I've recently been watching his videos, although his voice is kinda annoying, still his humors and his advices made sense.

https://www.youtube.com/user/TVFilthyFrank


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

GOAT video


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 7, 2015)

Alright, alright.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Sep 7, 2015)

heyeayeayeayea


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 13, 2015)

Llamas With Hats
Bad Lip Reading
Honest Trailers
HISHE
Rhett and Link
YouTube all of them 2day!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

EPIC RAP BATTLES OF HISTORY!!!!


----------



## shafty710 (Oct 17, 2015)

Check out my latest iMovie attempt between myself and my bro! 


Also, I have a stand alone channel you should probably check out:
www.youtube.com/wilfredoshow


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## mgrev (Oct 17, 2015)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Sicklyboy said:


> Alright, alright.



yass, these types of sfm shorts are the best

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 18, 2015)

mgrev said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> yass, these types of sfm shorts are the best
> ...




Here's the full one


----------



## endoverend (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## I8UrMum (Oct 18, 2015)

Dank memes.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## Bimmel (Oct 21, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


>



And I thought I'm the only one.


----------



## Harumyne (Oct 23, 2015)

Watch the whole thing


----------



## SonicRegret (Oct 24, 2015)

HaloEffect17 said:


>



I'm actually dying, lost all my breath, then it finally ended. Good one.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Here's yeeman.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 24, 2015)

Because I like this kind of things A LOT


----------



## VashTS (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## Zerousen (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Bimmel (Nov 2, 2015)

VashTS said:


> [MEDIA]


What is this shit. Seriously.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 3, 2015)

Bimmel said:


> What is this shit. Seriously.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 11, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>



Eww this song sucks, it was even mocked in a video I've seen, in a youtube show called What the Cut!?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 11, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Eww this song sucks, it was even mocked in a video I've seen, in a youtube show called What the Cut!?


I was crying out of laughter because how he was singing LOOL! It sucks, but how he sounds is so retarded, but funny at the same time.


----------



## Seiji Tanaka (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 26, 2015)

^ This one cracks me up everytime


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 29, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## HaloEffect17 (Dec 11, 2015)

Reggie's smooth moves.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## VinsCool (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Harumyne (Jan 13, 2016)

This is cool song.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 18, 2016)

Obviously this


----------



## endoverend (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 19, 2016)




----------



## gameshark (Jan 19, 2016)

My own made Minecart Run video



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

here is another


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jan 29, 2016)

(cause I assume all of you have seen #1)


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## Wooshy (Feb 9, 2016)

Call me King, this is the best


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 15, 2016)

All hail Demoscene


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## RetroBitMig (Apr 21, 2016)

Are we still uploading videos? Because this:


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> All hail Demoscene



Wow that is good!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 4, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Wow that is good!


Glad you like, nobody cares about these old platforms nowadays.


----------



## Luglige (Jun 4, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Glad you like, nobody cares about these old platforms nowadays.


I love the techno feel to it xD


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Returnofganon (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Ricken (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Touko White (Jun 12, 2016)

Can I share the Longhorn 4074 and Neptune 5111 videos on here that I made?
Some people might find them interesting. Thanks for all the tips, tempers! ^^


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## RetroBitMig (Jun 14, 2016)

Touko White said:


> Can I share the Longhorn 4074 and Neptune 5111 videos on here that I made?
> Some people might find them interesting. Thanks for all the tips, tempers! ^^


----------



## Ricken (Jun 30, 2016)

This is beautiful, and I can't believe I forgot about this video


----------



## BEACHBUM (Jul 23, 2016)

science said:


> Post the best YouTube links you can find
> 
> Afraid of pickles
> 
> Richard Dawson looses himself on family feud


afraid of pickles is unavailable


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 2, 2016)

A clip from an Anime I recently watched.

This is such an epic fight.


----------



## true_decoy13 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Nov 26, 2016)

this


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 29, 2016)

All his videos are good, but I picked this one


----------



## Calafska (Jan 22, 2017)

here you go , and yes I put it in a spoiler.



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8AMJNl2klbyL6sKKH06nlCoG3ib82KJ1


----------



## Returnofganon (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## hiten (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Apr 5, 2017)

Here you go, a masterpiece in its purest form. QuQ


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 5, 2017)

This is even funnier if you watched Flash S2.


Spoiler: Zoom's identity in the thumbnail


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (Apr 5, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> This is even funnier if you watched Flash S2.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zoom's identity in the thumbnail



Haha lol, nice one


----------



## Juhn (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Saint_Kaiser (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm surprised this thread is as inactive as it is.


----------



## Nexives (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## HoroHoro (Jun 28, 2017)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## HoroHoro (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Meteor7 (Jul 3, 2017)

My sister and I are going to see these guys in concert August 28th.


----------



## TheWolfLord (Jul 10, 2017)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> A clip from an Anime I recently watched.
> 
> This is such an epic fight.




It was pretty dank. Such a great kill scene.


----------



## JFlare (Aug 15, 2017)

fuck me jerry


some filthy frank



hey now, you're a keemstar


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2017)

"Life's a bitch ain't it Ms. Shitzle"


----------



## hiten (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Potato Paste (Oct 10, 2017)

All the fility franks!


----------



## garbanzox (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Alex4nder001 (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## EdyMaster (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 2, 2018)

best Video on youtube


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 19, 2018)

Alex4nder001 said:


>



Having grown up on that show, that made my day, thanks


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 27, 2018)

Let it grow from the Lorax but roasting everyone

rofl for hours


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 13, 2018)

T W O R E F I N E D

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeoNaught said:


> best Video on youtube





10/10 REFINED TASTE


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 19, 2018)




----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 28, 2018)

@WeedZ @Chary 

Just FYI, the honey badger doesn’t give a shit.


----------



## smiglo5 (Jul 19, 2018)

Find a video with more memes, I dare you


----------



## Aldoria (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Song of storms (Jul 24, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> @WeedZ @Chary
> 
> Just FYI, the honey badger doesn’t give a shit.



OMG XD honey badgers


----------



## Chary (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## 8BitWonder (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## deltamind (Sep 6, 2018)

Chary said:


>



Cooooool! HAHAHHA.


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Not sure if I've posted this before:


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 20, 2018)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## MentalBlank (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Bowsette (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## mariopepper (Nov 14, 2018)

I forgot link at this video, but i still remember and can explain main action in it: SpongeBob, Patrick, MickyMouse and some other guys like them during a trip stayed on the road and left their car to bit guy from other car. It was unexpected.


----------



## CORE (Nov 15, 2018)

Cool 3D World.  Some of the weirdest shit I have ever seen or try weird art performance.


----------



## PersonThatLikesGames (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 11, 2018)

Harry you’re a wizard.
Just search it


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 25, 2018)

This one made me laugh harder than I had in a while. This guy is really good


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 10, 2019)

Shark attack on an beach full of people.Scary.


----------



## NJBoss (Feb 28, 2019)

Not exactly original but amusing, nonetheless.


----------



## DeoNaught (Feb 28, 2019)

~Snip wrong Thread~


----------



## plasturion (Mar 3, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


>



Almost like wheather forecast


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Ninn (Jun 7, 2019)

The horror she must have felt while spinning She was only a little dizzy afterwards.


That is the last time she will go hiking.


----------



## SquidGuy (Jun 7, 2019)

he


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 7, 2019)

Your life will never be the same.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2019)

It's almost as if........


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 10, 2019)

I don't watched youtube at all. Most of them are garbage and stupid people posted for stupid things.

I used the youtube for the video games only, my country and Mega Man's demake tutorial and that's all.



jumpman17 said:


> I saw that episode of Maury. The other girl was terrified of mustard. I honestly think it was all an act to just get on TV.



Maury was hoax tv show just like Jerry was hoax tv show.. Disgusting tv shows for fake drama for ratings and money. What a dumb. SMH.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Maury was hoax tv show just like Jerry was hoax tv show.. Disgusting tv shows for fake drama for ratings and money. What a dumb. SMH.



It is true, but what were you expecting?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 10, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> It is true, but what were you expecting?




I already knew about it before youtube existed.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I already knew about it before youtube existed



But....did you watch the video?

It's pretty much umbrella'd across the board for all of these "shows". 
It's altered for some shows, but it's the gist.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 11, 2019)

Just wait till the Crack+AIDS epidemic sweeps through the Linux
penguin community. In the mean time, Penguin Ho Over There (PHOT) name-calling will have to do.


----------



## Ninn (Jun 12, 2019)

Reactions to Banjo-Kazooie Reveal Trailer


----------



## AmandaRose (Jun 25, 2019)

This must of hurt lol. The pole goes right up her you know what.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 25, 2019)

a classic that should never be forgotten


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 25, 2019)

It _had_ potential.

-------------


Who the fuck put meme-onnaise on my fucking RBB?

.....because I really want one now


----------



## RedTomato (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted User (Jul 20, 2019)

I would post Vufpeck Sky Mall here but I cannot get the embed code to work.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 8, 2019)

Watched this in 2007 when my family and I had acces to the Internet whenever we needed. It's a classic of mine.


----------



## brickmii82 (Aug 23, 2019)

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/ypfu0i/key-and-peele-save-the-children

@GhostLatte this is dedicated to you 

Can’t find it on YouTube yet. I’ll edit a link in later when I do


----------



## Jiehfeng (Aug 24, 2019)

NSFW - Language


Spoiler


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Aug 26, 2019)

This shit always cracks me up


----------



## deathyr (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## ignare (Dec 17, 2019)

This has been my favorite web series for years comedically. Although it's technically Newgrounds.


----------



## Hardline (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey guys... You forgot to write about llamas with hats!


----------



## zfreeman (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Davey159 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dat is gooooood musiiic


----------



## RandomUser (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 17, 2020)

zfreeman said:


>



Sounds great!


----------



## Chary (Jan 20, 2020)

Hope you don't want functioning hearing anymore


----------



## AlbertoGreen (Feb 10, 2020)

I love watching those 'People Are Awesome' videos on YouTube in my spare time. Not only me, my younger brother also likes watching them.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Apr 3, 2020)

Use your brain! 
Use your brain! 
Use your brain!


----------



## James_ (Apr 15, 2020)

My ears aren't bleeding, yours are.


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 16, 2020)

Chary said:


> Hope you don't want functioning hearing anymore



is it bad that i like that song

also this i guess


----------



## Undertow76 (Apr 27, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Stealphie (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 29, 2020)

A classic


----------



## MeitanteiReborn (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 2, 2020)

​

I'd say this has to be the best YouTube video.


----------



## francisbaud (Jun 28, 2020)

A music video from Les Cowboys Fringants:


----------



## Stealphie (Jun 28, 2020)

this is a dead thread that refuses to die


----------



## Supernova89 (Jun 28, 2020)

Some crazy videos!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## JenMorri88 (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyone else getting this? I can't watch any videos without having to 'click here' to watch on youtube... Very annoying now.


----------



## Ricken (Nov 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Anyone else getting this? I can't watch any videos without having to 'click here' to watch on youtube... Very annoying now.
> View attachment 236047





Spoiler: oh my god that screenshot is huge











It's working fine for me with the latest Chrome, might just be a problem with your browser?


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

Ricken said:


> Spoiler: oh my god that screenshot is huge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was thinking that but unsure how to fix it! Thanks for confirming it @Ricken


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Was thinking that but unsure how to fix it! Thanks for confirming it @Ricken


I have this with Firefox many,many Times.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 30, 2020)

Very strange, I cleared my cache and browsing history... Still no joy. Rebooted my phone and they work fine again! Just wonder if both steps were required to reset something behind the scenes... Modern technology 

Not sure if the same will work for your fox of fire @alexander1970


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 30, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Very strange, I cleared my cache and browsing history... Still no joy. Rebooted my phone and they work fine again! Just wonder if both steps were required to reset something behind the scenes... Modern technology
> 
> Not sure if the same will work for your fox of fire @alexander1970


I have many,many Issues with Firefox,but I am aware of it.I have turned off many "unsafe" Things/raised Security Settings,so I keep stumbling over things like that.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 4, 2020)

Ad made by Ryan Reynolds....


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2020)

Classic Brawl Taunts. Originally from Newgrounds.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 4, 2020)

This is awesome. This is some breathtaking footage from various locales around the world as filmed in the 1890’s and recently restored and colorized via artificial intelligence.



Spoiler: timestamps



0:00 April 1897 – Jaffa Gate in Jerusalem

0:20 1897 – Group leaving church in Bohemia, Czech Republic

0:50 August 6, 1899 – Varese Launch from Italy, Livorno, Orlando shipyard

1:25 May 1896 – Tverskaya Street in Moscow, Russia

1:40 1897 – Nihonbashi, Tokyo, Japan

2:05 1898 – Early Rollercoaster, Britain (Restored Film)

2:20 Feb 20, 1896 – Street Dance in Drury Lane, London

2:40 June 1899 Victorian Era – Ladies Cycling Display in London

3:15 1899 – Town Parade in Selkirk, Scotland

3:40 November 3, 1896 – The Melbourne Cup horse races in Australia

4:25 May June 1896 – Group in Geneva, Switzerland

4:40 1896-1901 Visual tour of New York City

5:15 1896 – Frederick Street in Berlin

5:25 Summer 1896 – Visual tour of Italy Milan & Venice

5:40 1898 – Ice Skaters

6:15 Late 1890s – A Trip Through Paris, France

6:50 1897 – Arrival of a Two-Stage Train in France

7:20 Apr 11, 1896 – High Street in Marseille, France

7:50 1898 – Avenue du Bois de Boulogne in Paris, France

8:10 1898 – President Félix Faure and crowd in France

8:25 1896 – Lyon, France

8:55 Italy

9:10 Venice

9:30 The Hague

9:40 Venice and visit with Pope Leo XIII


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Viri (Dec 5, 2020)

I love how the first post was in 2006, and thus videos from 2006. Has anyone ever found a Youtube comment they made in 2006? I did...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 19, 2020)

Poor Kitty....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## nani17 (Dec 21, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


>


----------



## Lostbhoy (Dec 21, 2020)

Move over yule log.... 



Happy Holidays!


----------



## plasturion (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## LowIntensity58b0 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Boreand (Dec 28, 2020)

draftguy said:


>



Lol. This one is so funny!


----------



## plasturion (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Fawe (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## draftguy (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## plasturion (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2021)

I'm not sure what category counts here, but I've always enjoyed watching Japanese TV commercials.
So here's a link to one video, which should help anyone get to the Channel and enjoy more.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 3, 2021)

Bit late but amusing none the less....


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's a two-fer for ya'll from one of my favorite YouTube channels, Odd Tinkering. I think considering the nature of the restoration, it's highly appropriate for our forum, right?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jan 7, 2021)

Aw shit here comes pacman


----------



## GanjiMEX (Jan 12, 2021)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Aw shit here comes pacman


YO YO YO, WHAT IT IS MOTHERFUCKERS!!??

NGL, best old youtube animation award is always for collin's bear animation:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?=8&v=FiARsQSlzDc&feature=emb_title


----------



## Fawe (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Metal64 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 21, 2021)

Play it with Sound please.


----------



## plasturion (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)

plasturion said:


>




I have some "Broadcast Issues" here in Austria,maybe the latest Youtube Changes,
for me,the People talk like this "Dopre broce wrocke..."
Would you be so kind please,an give me a Help for what they talking about please ?


----------



## plasturion (Jan 24, 2021)

He answer for a question "What is scene?" so he said.
"It's the envirorment of people more ambitious than only playing games or use computer to work.
the envirorment of creative pepole." ;-)
the second one said:
"Now we're going to get the *** s** graphic out."
so the first one had to explain it again what he mean in more formal way (as for better report material, I guess he supposed that something they gonna "cut", but that don't happen :')


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2021)

plasturion said:


> He answer for a question "What is scene?" so he said.
> "It's the envirorment of people more ambitious than only playing games or use computer to work.
> the envirorment of creative pepole." ;-)
> the second one said:
> ...



Thank you,very kind from you,my Friend.

Now I also can


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 1, 2021)

Ah.... Transfer deadline day used to be ace...


While im glad the uk reporter didn't do that, it would have been a hilarious headline! 

https://twitter.com/MadMaximusUtd/s...ent-in-transfer-deadline-day-history-20210201


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 7, 2021)

draftguy said:


>



What an internet classic!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 24, 2021)

For those of you who don't get it, google hp lovecraft cat name


----------



## plasturion (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## FoxFable (Mar 18, 2021)

someone winning the lottery


----------



## Louse (Mar 18, 2021)

ultimate classic



terrible soundfont, grade-a meme


----------



## draftguy (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 25, 2021)

0xFFFFFFFF said:


> ultimate classic


SELL THE HOUSES TO WHO, BEN? FUCKING AQUAMAN?

Still makes me laugh like an idiot


----------



## AmandaRose (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Mar 26, 2021)

I just love the classic Addams Family, right behind The Munsters...


----------



## GeekyGuy (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## draftguy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Louse (Apr 27, 2021)

holy shit im fuckin dying


----------



## subcon959 (May 9, 2021)

Sorry it's not a meme or funny but I just felt the need to say I'll never understand how some human beings can be so cruel as to literally throw a beautiful puppy in the trash.. thank god there are plenty of good people to balance it out.


----------



## banjo2 (May 18, 2021)

relevant or something


----------



## draftguy (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 7, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZX0srAgvko
actual classic


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jun 10, 2021)

A true classic...

...yet mildly unsettling.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## divinehydra (Jul 15, 2021)

i dunno if this has been posted already but no one i've recommended this video to regretted watching it. it's the best thing on yt imo.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Drak0rex (Aug 2, 2021)

Gaming duo/group channels are great right? Makes ya feel like you're their buddy too, even though you're just some rando on the internet. Just thought I'd do my duty and share the love. Dude Quests is a up and coming channel that in my opinion deserves way more views and likes than they got. Show 'em some love, why don't ya?


----------



## Mario_hat_with_eyes (Aug 2, 2021)

This beautiful cover of “Country roads”, sung by none other than Mario...

Here it is


----------



## JesseAdam (Sep 2, 2021)

For me, I like cartoon videos. Because this enjoyed me a lot.


----------



## assassinz (Sep 3, 2021)

A warning to aliens.


----------



## assassinz (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 568048 (Oct 5, 2021)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## CosmoCortney (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## plasturion (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Social_Outlaw (Dec 7, 2021)

It's beautiful now the Only thing I'm trying to figure out Is how I Enable 4k/120Hz for my Series X.


----------



## RamiroObrien (Dec 30, 2021)

still the godam style is most of the best and viewed video on youtube


----------



## RamiroObrien (Dec 30, 2021)

daspacito song is also the best song


----------



## Caleck (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jan 12, 2022)

-snip-


----------



## Digital_Cheese (Mar 8, 2022)

This video is amazing. I love GradeAUnderA already xD.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## assassinz (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## MaeReeves (Apr 17, 2022)

maddyson in minecraft


----------



## prybohdan (Apr 19, 2022)

My colleague from legalfiles.com and I now laughing at this video
**


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Cerroz (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## User007 (Jun 24, 2022)

I have seen a video on Lionel Messi today in the web, probably the best sports-illustrated video I have ever seen in my entire life (so far). I am a hardcore CR7 fan, but the effort they have put in for that video is commendable.


----------



## draftguy (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## draftguy (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Dragons (Sep 18, 2022)

Unusual for baseball team


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 26, 2022)

My top two youtube videos that I tend to repost are:



Whenever I am feeling down this video always cheers me up and had be cracking up


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Dragons (Nov 8, 2022)

His commentary for stupid people want attention in wrong way 

Baseball team dance




Brandon tenold sometimes he’s funny his commentary for bad old movies are good




I didn’t want to double post here are some


----------



## draftguy (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 25, 2022)

Got this video recommended to me for some reason:


----------



## Hanafuda (Nov 25, 2022)




----------

